# Thảo luận chung về máy CNC > Máy phay CNC >  Đến hè, học sinh mở dự án CNC mini mong các anh tư vấn để em phát triển dự án ạ

## Tạ Hoàng Bảo Việt

Thưa các cụ, các mợ, em là mem mới và đang có ý định dựng 1 em CNC mini để phay nhôm, đồng, gỗ, PCB,... Do kinh tế hạn hẹp nên em tính dùng cây ren mà ở hàng sắt hay bán làm cơ cấu chuyển động, dùng thanh trượt có đế làm cơ cấu dẫn động, dùng thép họp or inox làm khung máy, dùng mạch cầu H làm driver. Tầm đến tháng 6 em bắt tay vào thực hiện dự án mong các cụ các mợ giúp đỡ em để hoàn thành dự án ạ.
P/S: em mới lớp 10 thui nên kiến thức + kinh tế còn yếu kém lắm  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## zentic

E trai lop 10 ma vo form xung ho nhu vay ko dc. Di kiem sach dao duc  hoc cach xung ho di. Vi form nay toan vai ve chu bac ko ah e trai

----------

Tạ Hoàng Bảo Việt

----------


## CKD

Mà em trai ở đâu? HCM?
Để làm máy siêu rẻ không phải là không có cách. Nhưng làm siêu rẻ mà chấp vá quá đôi khi không hiệu quả vì cuối cùng chỉ là cái mô hình. Không gia công được gì.

----------

Tạ Hoàng Bảo Việt

----------


## Gamo

Cách để làm máy siêu rẻ mà đồ ngon thì cháu có thể xin chú CKD  :Smile: )

----------

Tạ Hoàng Bảo Việt

----------


## anhcos

Cháu xin chú Gà nữa, vì chú ấy có khá nhiều đồ đẹp.  :Smile:

----------

Tạ Hoàng Bảo Việt

----------


## occutit

Cháu đang ở đâu, hôm nào chú tới nhà chú Gamo chú dẫn cháu theo, nghe đồn nguyên cái tầng hầm để xe nhà chú ấy là kho chứa đồ ve chai  :Smile:  Nhôm gỗ đồng mà cháu chơi như miêu tả thì không được. 

Cháu trình giấy tờ học bạ lên forums. Nếu đẹp thì các chú trên đây có khả năng sẽ tặng cháu " học bổng " để du học CNC.

----------

Tạ Hoàng Bảo Việt

----------


## trucnguyen

Cháu học giỏi thì cụ Gà dắt đi ăn gà chiên bơ nữa.  :Big Grin:

----------

Tạ Hoàng Bảo Việt

----------


## Nam CNC

mấy ông làm quá , chú em chạy mất tiêu.

----------

Tạ Hoàng Bảo Việt

----------


## CKD

Mấy cụ này già rồi.. nên lâu lâu thấy có mấy em nhỏ vào.. thì tranh thủ doạ nạt lấy số má ấy mà chứ không có ý gì sấu đâu.

@Tạ Hoàng Bảo Việt
Nếu là lớp 10 thì còn rất nhỏ. Tạm gọi là anh em cho thân mật nhé.
Em cứ thẵng thắn trình bày. Mong muốn của em, các dự định sẽ làm hoặc muốn làm. Em đã tìm hiểu được gì về CAD/CAM/CNC control? Nếu triển khai thì bao giờ là bắt đầu?
Em có thể cho thêm vài thông tin để sác định là HS?
Vì anh tin là nếu đúng em là học sinh, có nhiều đam mê khoa học kỹ thuật sẽ nhận được nhiều sự ủng hộ từ anh em trên diễn đàn. 

Ngoài ra em nên trao đổi với thái độ tôn trọng xíu vì trên này phần lớn anh em 30-40 tuổi thậm chí có lão già tới mức tóc cũng chẵng còn. Mà em biết rồi đấy, già thì hơi khó tính xíu.

----------

Tạ Hoàng Bảo Việt

----------


## Tạ Hoàng Bảo Việt

> E trai lop 10 ma vo form xung ho nhu vay ko dc. Di kiem sach dao duc  hoc cach xung ho di. Vi form nay toan vai ve chu bac ko ah e trai


Tại em quen mồm bên OTO FUN ạ bác ạ , để em sửa

----------


## Tạ Hoàng Bảo Việt

> Mà em trai ở đâu? HCM?
> Để làm máy siêu rẻ không phải là không có cách. Nhưng làm siêu rẻ mà chấp vá quá đôi khi không hiệu quả vì cuối cùng chỉ là cái mô hình. Không gia công được gì.


Đến tháng 6 em bán dự án lần đi thi trước chắc dư ra tầm 4-5 củ ( tiền inox, thép hộp tính riêng nhé anh vì chỗ em là đất phế liệu nên mấy cái này rất nhiều)

----------


## Tạ Hoàng Bảo Việt

> Cách để làm máy siêu rẻ mà đồ ngon thì cháu có thể xin chú CKD )


Bác gà mờ năm nay bao nhiu tuôi rồi ạ để cháu xưng hô cho dễ ạ ( em là con út, bố em năm nay gần 60 rồi hihi)

----------


## Tạ Hoàng Bảo Việt

> Cháu xin chú Gà nữa, vì chú ấy có khá nhiều đồ đẹp.


Cảm ơn các bác đã cho em lời khuyên ạ, em cũng ko ngờ là vừa mới mở topic này các cụ đã vào giúp rồi chứ như các chỗ khác chờ dài cổ chẳng có ai giúp cả

----------


## Tạ Hoàng Bảo Việt

> Cháu đang ở đâu, hôm nào chú tới nhà chú Gamo chú dẫn cháu theo, nghe đồn nguyên cái tầng hầm để xe nhà chú ấy là kho chứa đồ ve chai  Nhôm gỗ đồng mà cháu chơi như miêu tả thì không được. 
> 
> Cháu trình giấy tờ học bạ lên forums. Nếu đẹp thì các chú trên đây có khả năng sẽ tặng cháu " học bổng " để du học CNC.


Học bạ em thì nhà trương cầm rồi, các bác có thể lên google tìm tên Tạ Hoàng Bảo Việt là ra cháu liền à ^^

----------


## Tạ Hoàng Bảo Việt

> Mấy cụ này già rồi.. nên lâu lâu thấy có mấy em nhỏ vào.. thì tranh thủ doạ nạt lấy số má ấy mà chứ không có ý gì sấu đâu.
> 
> @Tạ Hoàng Bảo Việt
> Nếu là lớp 10 thì còn rất nhỏ. Tạm gọi là anh em cho thân mật nhé.
> Em cứ thẵng thắn trình bày. Mong muốn của em, các dự định sẽ làm hoặc muốn làm. Em đã tìm hiểu được gì về CAD/CAM/CNC control? Nếu triển khai thì bao giờ là bắt đầu?
> Em có thể cho thêm vài thông tin để sác định là HS?
> Vì anh tin là nếu đúng em là học sinh, có nhiều đam mê khoa học kỹ thuật sẽ nhận được nhiều sự ủng hộ từ anh em trên diễn đàn. 
> 
> Ngoài ra em nên trao đổi với thái độ tôn trọng xíu vì trên này phần lớn anh em 30-40 tuổi thậm chí có lão già tới mức tóc cũng chẵng còn. Mà em biết rồi đấy, già thì hơi khó tính xíu.


Anh ơi, Bố mẹ em năm nay gần 60 rùi mà theo lệ ở HƯng Yên chỗ em thì 30-40 thì em gọi là anh còn còn 45+ thì em gọi là chú còn 60+ thì em gọi Bác ạ ^^
À mà anh có thể qua google tìm tên em là ra cả đống liền ý ạ

----------


## Tạ Hoàng Bảo Việt

> mấy ông làm quá , chú em chạy mất tiêu.


Bác Nam ơi, Bác có em spindle nào be bé ko ạ, chứ cháu nhìn các cái bác đăng lên toàn spindle to phự à

----------


## Tạ Hoàng Bảo Việt

Đây là Fb cháu ạ: https://www.facebook.com/baoviet.tahoang
Khoe tí, đây là 1 số bài báo viết về cháu để phần nào chứng thực cháu là học sinh ạ:
http://baodansinh.vn/cau-hoc-tro-lop...oi-d30020.html
http://vietbao.ru/nam-sinh-hung-yen-...ost110840.html
http://www.baomoi.com/tag/b%E1%BA%A3o-vi%E1%BB%87t.epi
http://thieunien.vn/36-ban-be/14291-...oi-truong.html
http://m.ongbachau.vn/cuoi-la/nam-si...6071259439.htm
http://news.zing.vn/ta-hoang-bao-vie...ost640007.html

----------


## Tạ Hoàng Bảo Việt

Đây là Fb cháu ạ: https://www.facebook.com/baoviet.tahoang
Trên các báo mạng có khá nhiều thông tin về cháu nên các bác lên google tìm tên cháu là ra luôn ( Chứng thực cháu là học sinh ý mà chứ ko phải cháu khoe đâu)

----------


## CKD

Hê hê!
Xem ra em rất đam mê và cũng rất nổi tiếng đấy  :Smile: . Anh có mấy ý thế này.
- Em cứ xưng hô anh/em là được rồi. Ra xã hội thì lớn làm anh, nhỏ làm em thôi. Chú cháu mà làm gì. Còn việc xung hô kiểu cậu/mợ (thường thấy bên diễn đàn oto), chú bác, cụ v.v.. thì dành cho mấy anh ngang ngang nhau, gọi nhau khi đã thân thiết.
- Để tiện cho việc hổ trợ thì em "báo cáo" xem em hiện đang có, đã có gì phục vụ cho dự án CNC này?.
- Ngoài ra nghe đâu diễn đàn cũng có vài gói hổ trợ, quà tặng gì đó. Thấy em rất phù hợp với các tiêu chí ấy. Tuy nhiên để nhận mấy gói quà tặng kiểu này thì thường AD có kèm điều kiện là phải là dự án mở và được chi sẻ trên diễn đàn (quá trình làm cho đến kết quả). Nếu em đáp ứng được thì chắc là được. Để anh đề xuất  :Wink: .

----------

Tạ Hoàng Bảo Việt

----------


## nhatson

nghe đồn hầm GÀ nhiều đồ lém, qua đó mà dọn  :Smile:

----------

Tạ Hoàng Bảo Việt

----------


## Tạ Hoàng Bảo Việt

> Hê hê!
> Xem ra em rất đam mê và cũng rất nổi tiếng đấy . Anh có mấy ý thế này.
> - Em cứ xưng hô anh/em là được rồi. Ra xã hội thì lớn làm anh, nhỏ làm em thôi. Chú cháu mà làm gì. Còn việc xung hô kiểu cậu/mợ (thường thấy bên diễn đàn oto), chú bác, cụ v.v.. thì dành cho mấy anh ngang ngang nhau, gọi nhau khi đã thân thiết.
> - Để tiện cho việc hổ trợ thì em "báo cáo" xem em hiện đang có, đã có gì phục vụ cho dự án CNC này?.
> - Ngoài ra nghe đâu diễn đàn cũng có vài gói hổ trợ, quà tặng gì đó. Thấy em rất phù hợp với các tiêu chí ấy. Tuy nhiên để nhận mấy gói quà tặng kiểu này thì thường AD có kèm điều kiện là phải là dự án mở và được chi sẻ trên diễn đàn (quá trình làm cho đến kết quả). Nếu em đáp ứng được thì chắc là được. Để anh đề xuất .


Em làm cái này để làm ăn nên sẽ chia sẻ các bước làm 1 cách rõ ràng nhất ạ cho mọi người ạ, chỉ có những công đoạn em ko làm ở nhà thì em sẽ ko có ảnh( do em đang dùng đen trắng, ở nhà thì mượn máy của bố). Hiện tại e đang có 1 step của máy photo( loại này bé lắm, có thể em sẽ ko dùng). Em có 3 Boad arduino uno ( em có thể tự làm mạch arduino do va chạm cái này nhiều, ghét mỗi cái là ko tự làm mạch nạp được anh ạ). Em đang có khoảng 10kg nhôm tản nhiệt nên em tính tự làm driver cho nó bằng mạch cầu H or ic chuyên dụng anh ạ.

----------


## Tạ Hoàng Bảo Việt

> nghe đồn hầm GÀ nhiều đồ lém, qua đó mà dọn


Em ở tận Hưng Yên, xa chỗ bác gà lắm nên uhuhuuuuuuuuuuuuu

----------


## Gamo

Oi, mấy cha làm quá, tau sợ chạy mất dép luôn  :Big Grin: 

Chú ở SG thì tha hồ qua anh lựa motor. Còn Hưng Yên thì Mr Kem đâu ùi ta?

----------

Tạ Hoàng Bảo Việt

----------


## CNC PRO

Chào bạn  *Tạ Hoàng Bảo Việt*

BQT cũng như các bạn thành viên trên diễn đàn rất vui vì có sự tham gia của một thành viên nhỏ tuổi nhưng lại rất đam mê khoa học kỹ thuật như bạn.

Như bạn CKD có nhắc nhở. CNC PRO cũng đã xem qua và cũng đã tìm hiểu thành tích của bạn. Xét thấy.. không cần phải bận tâm về "nhân thân" nhỉ  :Wink: .
Đúng là BQT có một số vật tư phục vụ việc thế tạo CNC. Mục đích là dùng để tặng khích lệ tinh thần em yêu khoa học. Nhưng vì nhiều lý do vẫn chưa công bố rộng rãi. Tuy nhiên BQT vẫn âm thầm tìm kiếm tài năng để trao tặng. Tất nhiên như CKD có nói, việc trao tặng là có kèm vài điều kiện nhỏ. Bạn xem qua nhé:
1. Là dự án mở và có chia sẻ trên diễn đàn CNCProVN.com
2. Mọi trao đổi và ý kiến đều cố gắng thông qua diễn đàn. Mục đích làm tư liệu cho các bạn cùng tham khảo.
3. Cập nhật bài viết & hình ảnh các công đoạn thực hiện cho đến khi dự án kết thúc.

BQT (CNC PRO) sẽ:
1. Diễn đàn sẽ dành tặng một ít vật dụng cần thiết cho dự án CNC.
2. Diễn đàn sẽ đại diện, đề xuất thành viên, tập hợp thêm một ít vật dụng cần thiết cho dự án CNC.
3. Diễn đàn sẽ nhờ vả vài thành viên tình nguyện theo sát dự án để hổ trợ góp ý kịp thời.

Bạn nghĩ sao về những điều trên?

----------

Ga con, Tạ Hoàng Bảo Việt

----------


## Tạ Hoàng Bảo Việt

Chả nhẽ em lại chuyển hộ khẩu vào Sài Gòn, làm hàng xóm nhà anh cho tiện :V

----------


## Tạ Hoàng Bảo Việt

> Chào bạn  *Tạ Hoàng Bảo Việt*
> 
> BQT cũng như các bạn thành viên trên diễn đàn rất vui vì có sự tham gia của một thành viên nhỏ tuổi nhưng lại rất đam mê khoa học kỹ thuật như bạn.
> 
> Như bạn CKD có nhắc nhở. CNC PRO cũng đã xem qua và cũng đã tìm hiểu thành tích của bạn. Xét thấy.. không cần phải bận tâm về "nhân thân" nhỉ .
> Đúng là BQT có một số vật tư phục vụ việc thế tạo CNC. Mục đích là dùng để tặng khích lệ tinh thần em yêu khoa học. Nhưng vì nhiều lý do vẫn chưa công bố rộng rãi. Tuy nhiên BQT vẫn âm thầm tìm kiếm tài năng để trao tặng. Tất nhiên như CKD có nói, việc trao tặng là có kèm vài điều kiện nhỏ. Bạn xem qua nhé:
> 1. Là dự án mở và có chia sẻ trên diễn đàn CNCProVN.com
> 2. Mọi trao đổi và ý kiến đều cố gắng thông qua diễn đàn. Mục đích làm tư liệu cho các bạn cùng tham khảo.
> 3. Cập nhật bài viết & hình ảnh các công đoạn thực hiện cho đến khi dự án kết thúc.
> ...


 Được vậy thì tốt quá bác ơi, em xin nhận và cảm ơn Ban Quản Trị rất nhiều ạ

----------


## CNC PRO

Theo trình bày của bạn thì tạm thời bạn chưa có gì nhiều cho dự án này?.

Tạm thời thế này, BQT sẽ tặng bạn
- 03 Driver step 2 phase BeDrive
- 03 Step 2 phase, size 57 ngắn.
_* Tất nhiên là đồ cũ (vì kinh phí diễn đàn cũng khá eo hẹp), nhưng tất nhiên phải đáp ứng đủ nhu cầu học tập & nghiên cứu của bạn._

Như đã nói.. BQT sẽ kêu gọi thành viên hổ trợ. Xem xem có cập nhật thêm được gì không.

Bạn dự định chế tạo CNC chạy với Arduino UNO (GRBL) hay sử dụng với Mach3?

----------

nhatson, Tạ Hoàng Bảo Việt

----------


## hanasimitai

Cứ học cho xong đã rồi muốn chế tạo gì thì chế. mới lớp 10 cháu còn quá trẻ để làm ra cái gì đó.

----------


## Tạ Hoàng Bảo Việt

> Theo trình bày của bạn thì tạm thời bạn chưa có gì nhiều cho dự án này?.
> 
> Tạm thời thế này, BQT sẽ tặng bạn
> - 03 Driver step 2 phase BeDrive
> - 03 Step 2 phase, size 57 ngắn.
> _* Tất nhiên là đồ cũ (vì kinh phí diễn đàn cũng khá eo hẹp), nhưng tất nhiên phải đáp ứng đủ nhu cầu học tập & nghiên cứu của bạn._
> 
> Như đã nói.. BQT sẽ kêu gọi thành viên hổ trợ. Xem xem có cập nhật thêm được gì không.
> 
> Bạn dự định chế tạo CNC chạy với Arduino UNO (GRBL) hay sử dụng với Mach3?


Em tính làm theo mẫu song mã trục y nên ad có thể châm trước cho 1 thêm 1 bộ nữa được ko ạ <3

----------


## CKD

Nếu chạy Mach3 thì mình xin góp:
- 01 BOB Mach3, chạy LPT  :Wink:

----------

Tạ Hoàng Bảo Việt

----------


## Tạ Hoàng Bảo Việt

> Cứ học cho xong đã rồi muốn chế tạo gì thì chế. mới lớp 10 cháu còn quá trẻ để làm ra cái gì đó.


Bác ơi, em nào có muốn thế đâu, chỉ tại cái đam mê nó ngấm vào máu rồi nên ko dứt ra được à

----------


## Tạ Hoàng Bảo Việt

> Nếu chạy Mach3 thì mình xin góp:
> - 01 BOB Mach3, chạy LPT


Được vậy còn j bằng anh ơi, em cảm ơn anh quá

----------


## Tạ Hoàng Bảo Việt

> Theo trình bày của bạn thì tạm thời bạn chưa có gì nhiều cho dự án này?.
> 
> Tạm thời thế này, BQT sẽ tặng bạn
> - 03 Driver step 2 phase BeDrive
> - 03 Step 2 phase, size 57 ngắn.
> _* Tất nhiên là đồ cũ (vì kinh phí diễn đàn cũng khá eo hẹp), nhưng tất nhiên phải đáp ứng đủ nhu cầu học tập & nghiên cứu của bạn._
> 
> Như đã nói.. BQT sẽ kêu gọi thành viên hổ trợ. Xem xem có cập nhật thêm được gì không.
> 
> Bạn dự định chế tạo CNC chạy với Arduino UNO (GRBL) hay sử dụng với Mach3?


Mạch Uno thì em đang có sẵn tầm 3 con nhưng vì thấy mach 3 có thể tự làm mạch bob nên em tính tự làm để có j thành công chia sẻ cho anh em cùng biết ạ

----------


## hanasimitai

> Bác ơi, em nào có muốn thế đâu, chỉ tại cái đam mê nó ngấm vào máu rồi nên ko dứt ra được à


Cố gắng mà từ bỏ đam mêm đi cháu ạ. Tập trung mà học đi.

----------

Tạ Hoàng Bảo Việt

----------


## Tạ Hoàng Bảo Việt

> Cố gắng mà từ bỏ đam mêm đi cháu ạ. Tập trung mà học đi.


Em mà biết ai gieo đam mê này cho em là em uýnh chớt liền ( em nói đùa xíu, cao nhân nào là người gieo đam mê cho em thì đừng giận nhé )

----------


## hanasimitai

Đó là thằng điên cháu ạ, nhìn đời qua lỗ đồng xu. Cháu đang tuổi học, kiến thức chưa đủ. Cháu cứ dùi mài kiến thức giống như mài gươm, kiếm ấy. khi nào sắc bén rồi hãy xung trận chưa muộn.

----------

Tạ Hoàng Bảo Việt

----------


## tradacnc

Anh hỗ trợ em cái khung máy CNC mini chạy bằng đai. Chưa có động cơ. 3 trục hoàn chỉnh,để em có thể hình dung và tập lắp giáp.  Tuy chưa đáp ứng được hết nhưng hy vọng em làm hoàn thiện nốt. Ok mình có thể hỗ trợ tiếp. Mình đi công tác không online bằng máy tính nên nợ hình. Liên hệ Cafe CNC.  12 hồ rùa Ngõ 155 trường chinh Hà Nội

----------


## CKD

> Cứ học cho xong đã rồi muốn chế tạo gì thì chế. mới lớp 10 cháu còn quá trẻ để làm ra cái gì đó.


Theo mình thì đam mê, yêu khoa học kỹ thuật thì không phân biệt tuổi tác đâu ạ. Có đam mê, dám nghĩ dám làm là tốt rồi. Thấy nhiều trẻ ngoài đến trường chẵng biết gì khác, lại mê game mới đáng lo.

Mà làm gì cũng đừng quên nhiệm vụ chính là học tốt.

Riêng bản thân thì tập toẹ chế cháo từ hồi lớp 3-4 đến giờ. Cố lắm mà chưa từ bỏ được, ngược lại thấy bệnh càng lúc càng nặng thêm.

----------


## Tạ Hoàng Bảo Việt

> Đó là thằng điên cháu ạ, nhìn đời qua lỗ đồng xu. Cháu đang tuổi học, kiến thức chưa đủ. Cháu cứ dùi mài kiến thức giống như mài gươm, kiếm ấy. khi nào sắc bén rồi hãy xung trận chưa muộn.


khổ nỗi đam mê của e bị nhen nhóm từ khi 4-5 tuổi j đó bác à, kiến thức thì em nghĩ là cần phải dùi mài suốt đời cho ngày 1 sắc chứ để đến khi sắc và bén thì có lẽ đã quá muộn mất rồi

----------


## Tạ Hoàng Bảo Việt

> Theo mình thì đam mê, yêu khoa học kỹ thuật thì không phân biệt tuổi tác đâu ạ. Có đam mê, dám nghĩ dám làm là tốt rồi. Thấy nhiều trẻ ngoài đến trường chẵng biết gì khác, lại mê game mới đáng lo.
> 
> Mà làm gì cũng đừng quên nhiệm vụ chính là học tốt.


Đam mê khoa học kỹ thuật nó khiến em bỏ game anh ạ

----------


## Tạ Hoàng Bảo Việt

> Anh hỗ trợ em cái khung máy CNC mini chạy bằng đai. Chưa có động cơ. 3 trục hoàn chỉnh,để em có thể hình dung và tập lắp giáp.  Tuy chưa đáp ứng được hết nhưng hy vọng em làm hoàn thiện nốt. Ok mình có thể hỗ trợ tiếp. Mình đi công tác không online bằng máy tính nên nợ hình. Liên hệ Cafe CNC.  12 hồ rùa Ngõ 155 trường chinh Hà Nội


Cảm ơn anh nhưng em tính làm khung chạy bằng vít chứ đai thì có lẽ em để dành cho dự án cnc Laser thì ok hơn anh ạ ^^

----------


## hanasimitai

> khổ nỗi đam mê của e bị nhen nhóm từ khi 4-5 tuổi j đó bác à, kiến thức thì em nghĩ là cần phải dùi mài suốt đời cho ngày 1 sắc chứ để đến khi sắc và bén thì có lẽ đã quá muộn mất rồi


4-5 tuổi mới học bú xong thôi.

----------


## Tạ Hoàng Bảo Việt

> Theo mình thì đam mê, yêu khoa học kỹ thuật thì không phân biệt tuổi tác đâu ạ. Có đam mê, dám nghĩ dám làm là tốt rồi. Thấy nhiều trẻ ngoài đến trường chẵng biết gì khác, lại mê game mới đáng lo.
> 
> Mà làm gì cũng đừng quên nhiệm vụ chính là học tốt.
> 
> Riêng bản thân thì tập toẹ chế cháo từ hồi lớp 3-4 đến giờ. Cố lắm mà chưa từ bỏ được, ngược lại thấy bệnh càng lúc càng nặng thêm.


Bệnh này dạng như bệnh nan y không chữa được anh ạ

----------


## Tạ Hoàng Bảo Việt

> 4-5 tuổi mới học bú xong thôi.


Lúc đó thùng đồ chơi của em đống đồ điện hỏng từ chấn lưu đèn tuýp, boad mạch của điện thoại bàn, dây máy in,...

----------


## CKD

> 4-5 tuổi mới học bú xong thôi.


4-5 tuổi thì chắc không còn bú.. nghỉ một khoảng dài xong lớn lên học bú lại.

Have fun  :Smile:

----------

Tạ Hoàng Bảo Việt

----------


## Tạ Hoàng Bảo Việt

> 4-5 tuổi thì chắc không còn bú.. nghỉ một khoảng dài xong lớn lên học bú lại.
> 
> Have fun


nghe chừng dân kỹ thuật cũng không khô khan như nhiều người nói lắm a nhể

----------


## cty686

> nghe chừng dân kỹ thuật cũng không khô khan như nhiều người nói lắm a nhể


Đúng là ham học hỏi. Học sinh lớp 10 bây giờ văn vẻ và kiến thức rộng thế?

----------

Tạ Hoàng Bảo Việt

----------


## Tạ Hoàng Bảo Việt

> Đúng là ham học hỏi. Học sinh lớp 10 bây giờ văn vẻ và kiến thức rộng thế?


Do nhà trường phổ biến nhiều cuộc thi nên học sinh phải tìm hiểu để mở rộng kiến thức thui bác ạ ^^

----------


## biết tuốt

nếu tự chế driver  thì mình tặng mấy con tb6600 với lại mấy con l297,298 với mấy con gì stk gi gì quên xừ tên roài  :Big Grin: 
hưng yên thì cũng gần hà lội , bác gà có tặng gì cháu thì cứ gủi ra iêm nhận hộ cho hehe

----------

Tạ Hoàng Bảo Việt

----------


## Tạ Hoàng Bảo Việt

> nếu tự chế driver  thì mình tặng mấy con tb6600 với lại mấy con l297,298 với mấy con gì stk gi gì quên xừ tên roài 
> hưng yên thì cũng gần hà lội , bác gà có tặng gì cháu thì cứ gủi ra iêm nhận hộ cho hehe


Bác ở Hà Nội ạ, ở khu nào bác

----------


## solero

> Oi, mấy cha làm quá, tau sợ chạy mất dép luôn 
> 
> Chú ở SG thì tha hồ qua anh lựa motor. Còn Hưng Yên thì Mr Kem đâu ùi ta?


Đang tính ở ẩn mà tên nào lôi ta lên vậy?

@ Việt: Em lên kế hoạch cụ thể đi thì mọi người mới giúp được em. Anh lên một vài đề mục cụ thể:

1. Mục đích của máy:
  - Phay đồng, nhôm: Cần cứng vững cao, ít cần tốc độ.
  - Phay phi kim (gỗ, mika, mạch) dạng tự làm đồ: Cần tốc độ trung bình, độ cứng vững trung bình.
  - Phay gỗ chuyên dụng: Cần tốc độ cao, độ cứng vững khá cao
  - ...
2. Hành trình gia công trục XY của máy:
 - Máy mini: 200x200, 200x300
 - Máy trung bình 400x600, 600x900, 900x1200
 - Máy quảng cáo, máy chuyên ngành gỗ 1200x1500,1300x2500, 1800x1800, 1800,2500, 2500x2500,...
 - ...

3. Hệ điều khiển:
 - Mach 3
 - Linux CNC
 - NcStudio V5
 - ...

4. Ngân sách cấp cho dự án.
 - xxxđ

Tạm thời thế đã. Khi nào có mục đích cụ thể thì sẽ tính tiếp

----------

Tạ Hoàng Bảo Việt

----------


## josphamduy

Có vài món đồ nhỏ để làm cnc, muốn gửi tặng diễn đàn, để tạo động lực cho những học sinh hay những người đam mê sáng tạo.
Anh em cho địa chỉ để mình gửi nhé. thân mến.

----------

anhcos, biết tuốt, nhatson, Tạ Hoàng Bảo Việt

----------


## Tạ Hoàng Bảo Việt

> Đang tính ở ẩn mà tên nào lôi ta lên vậy?
> 
> @ Việt: Em lên kế hoạch cụ thể đi thì mọi người mới giúp được em. Anh lên một vài đề mục cụ thể:
> 
> 1. Mục đích của máy:
>   - Phay đồng, nhôm: Cần cứng vững cao, ít cần tốc độ.
>   - Phay phi kim (gỗ, mika, mạch) dạng tự làm đồ: Cần tốc độ trung bình, độ cứng vững trung bình.
>   - Phay gỗ chuyên dụng: Cần tốc độ cao, độ cứng vững khá cao
>   - ...
> ...


Em tính là làm chủ yếu để phay mạch điện là chính còn nhôm, đồng và nhôm thì thỉnh thoảng em mới làm. Phần mềm điều khiển em tính dùng mach 3 cho phổ biến, hành trình máy thì em tính làm khổ 600*900, ngân sách thì đến tháng 6 sau khi bán dự án cũ thì em có khoảng 4xxxkvnđ anh ạ. Mà anh ở Hưng Yên ạ ?_?

----------


## Tạ Hoàng Bảo Việt

> Có vài món đồ nhỏ để làm cnc, muốn gửi tặng diễn đàn, để tạo động lực cho những học sinh hay những người đam mê sáng tạo.
> Anh em cho địa chỉ để mình gửi nhé. thân mến.


Bác mua đền em bán phím đê, nhìn hàng của bác làm em thèm nhỏ dãi, ướt hết bàn phím rồi uhuhuhuhuuuuuuu.... :v

----------

josphamduy

----------


## CKD

Thấy có nhiều tấm lòng thành, muốn khuyến khích cho tinh thần đam mê của em nhỏ. Nhưng nhiều quá thì sẽ rối.
Vậy mình đề xuất thế này:

- Em Việt tranh thủ lên ý tưởng, phát hoạ mô hình. Nhu cầu phay mạch mà 600x900 thì quá khủng. Mà với kích thước này kiểu router thì chẵng cần double Y làm gì.
- Thấy vật tư và linh kiện đều có. Vậy em có quyết định tự DIY BOB hay driver gì không? Phần điện xem như có những thứ cơ bản rồi.
- Tấm lòng vàng thì lúc nào cũng cần. Nhưng tạm thời chậm và chờ xíu, xem en nó thật sự cần gì.

*Mà lưu ý: hình như giờ này vẫn còn trong mùa thi. Phải tập trung thi cữ cho xong, đạt thành tích tốt rồi mới tới chuyện đam mê nhe.*

----------

Tạ Hoàng Bảo Việt

----------


## Tạ Hoàng Bảo Việt

> Thấy có nhiều tấm lòng thành, muốn khuyến khích cho tinh thần đam mê của em nhỏ. Nhưng nhiều quá thì sẽ rối.
> Vậy mình đề xuất thế này:
> 
> - Em Việt tranh thủ lên ý tưởng, phát hoạ mô hình. Nhu cầu phay mạch mà 600x900 thì quá khủng. Mà với kích thước này kiểu router thì chẵng cần double Y làm gì.
> - Thấy vật tư và linh kiện đều có. Vậy em có quyết định tự DIY BOB hay driver gì không? Phần điện xem như có những thứ cơ bản rồi.
> - Tấm lòng vàng thì lúc nào cũng cần. Nhưng tạm thời chậm và chờ xíu, xem en nó thật sự cần gì.
> 
> *Mà lưu ý: hình như giờ này vẫn còn trong mùa thi. Phải tập trung thi cữ cho xong, đạt thành tích tốt rồi mới tới chuyện đam mê nhe.*


Em vừa thi xong tuần trước anh ơi,tuần này lên trường ngồi chơi là chính anh ạ

----------


## CKD

Vậy thì nhanh chóng tập trung vào ý tưởng, nhu cầu và thiết kế.
- Đánh giá kỹ nhu cầu & khổ gia công.
- Ý tưởng thiết kế cũng như các phương pháp để thực hiện (gia công).

Trình bày ý tưởng để được góp ý. Có thể phát hoạ đơn giản ý tưởng với giấy, bút v.v...

----------

Tạ Hoàng Bảo Việt

----------


## Tạ Hoàng Bảo Việt

> Vậy thì nhanh chóng tập trung vào ý tưởng, nhu cầu và thiết kế.
> - Đánh giá kỹ nhu cầu & khổ gia công.
> - Ý tưởng thiết kế cũng như các phương pháp để thực hiện (gia công).
> 
> Trình bày ý tưởng để được góp ý. Có thể phát hoạ đơn giản ý tưởng với giấy, bút v.v...


Tối em vẽ ra giấy mong các bác góp ý để e hoàn thiện sản phẩm ạ

----------


## biết tuốt

cứ cho là em có 5 củ đi cho nó tròn + tài trợ + nhu cầu phay mạch-->  em nên làm khổ máy 30x40, 
nhất là máy bé dễ căn chỉnh , và phù hợp với driver diy , vật tư rẻ   hơn
lúc nào em vẽ mạch in xong xuôi , đến gia đoạn thử nghiệm thực tế a mới đưa mấy con ic cho em
không lại giống mấy con A3977  này xuất phát từ bác nhatson  lòng vòng vèo vèo thế quái nào nằm trong hộp của e mấy năm nay  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------

Tạ Hoàng Bảo Việt

----------


## Tạ Hoàng Bảo Việt

> cứ cho là em có 5 củ đi cho nó tròn + tài trợ + nhu cầu phay mạch-->  em nên làm khổ máy 30x40, 
> nhất là máy bé dễ căn chỉnh , và phù hợp với driver diy , vật tư rẻ   hơn
> lúc nào em vẽ mạch in xong xuôi , đến gia đoạn thử nghiệm thực tế a mới đưa mấy con ic cho em
> không lại giống mấy con A3977  này xuất phát từ bác nhatson  lòng vòng vèo vèo thế quái nào nằm trong hộp của e mấy năm nay


Em tính dùng thanh ren chứ ko dùng vít me để giảm chi phí đầu tư ạ, khung máy thì chỗ em là đất phế liệu nên thép, inox rất nhiều, nguyên cây cũng có mà giá cũng ko đắt lắm, với lại có chỗ quen nên tiền vật liệu làm khung em tính riêng

----------


## Tạ Hoàng Bảo Việt

Đây là kết cấu cơ bản máy của cháu ạ, mong các bác góp ý để cháu hoàn thiện sản phẩm ạ.
Chú thích:
-Các hộp màu xanh là step
-Các thanh màu đỏ là thanh ren

----------


## Tạ Hoàng Bảo Việt

Một số chiến lợi phẩm của cháu ạ

----------


## Tạ Hoàng Bảo Việt

> cứ cho là em có 5 củ đi cho nó tròn + tài trợ + nhu cầu phay mạch-->  em nên làm khổ máy 30x40, 
> nhất là máy bé dễ căn chỉnh , và phù hợp với driver diy , vật tư rẻ   hơn
> lúc nào em vẽ mạch in xong xuôi , đến gia đoạn thử nghiệm thực tế a mới đưa mấy con ic cho em
> không lại giống mấy con A3977  này xuất phát từ bác nhatson  lòng vòng vèo vèo thế quái nào nằm trong hộp của e mấy năm nay  Đính kèm 19629


Em chỉ cần có sơ đồ nguyên lí là sẽ vẽ được mạch ạ ( Mạch 1 mặt thui chứ mạch 2 mặt em chịu :d , khả năng ủi mạch của em cũng thuộc mức tạm được ạ.

----------


## solero

Mình không ở Hưng Yên.

Em phay mạch điện mà chọn khổ 600x900 là quá to.

Máy to kéo theo nhiều thứ:
- Khung xương phải dầy và cứng vững.
- Khung phải mang đi phay trong 1 lần gá
- Ray trượt tròn thì phải to, trượt tròn có đế hay trượt vuông thì ít bị ảnh hưởng hơn
- Motor cho các trục phải khỏe > Driver phải mạnh.

Theo mình bây giờ đã có nhiều anh em tài trợ thì nên căn cứ theo đồ có sẵn để lên khung máy. Máy bé thì không cần double Y đâu.

----------

Tạ Hoàng Bảo Việt

----------


## quangcaohoanglong

> Mình không ở Hưng Yên.
> 
> Em phay mạch điện mà chọn khổ 600x900 là quá to.
> 
> Máy to kéo theo nhiều thứ:
> - Khung xương phải dầy và cứng vững.
> - Khung phải mang đi phay trong 1 lần gá
> - Ray trượt tròn thì phải to, trượt tròn có đế hay trượt vuông thì ít bị ảnh hưởng hơn
> - Motor cho các trục phải khỏe > Driver phải mạnh.
> ...


Nghe vụ này vui đấy cứ mua cái khung như hôm qua là có đc luôn ngon bổ rẻ vân du nhỉ

----------

Tạ Hoàng Bảo Việt

----------


## CKD

Phản biện với bạn Việt tí?
- Có phải mục đích phay PCB & làm vài thứ linh tinh lặt vặt với mica, nhựa v.v...?
- Tại sao phải là 600x900 mà không phải là kích thước khác 200x300 (A4), 300x400 (A3).
- Tại sao phải là mô hình double Y mà không theo mô hình router hoặc H frame truyền thống?

Xét một khía cạnh nào đó có thể tăng kích thước không làm tăng đáng kể chi phí (vì phần điện vẫn vậy). Nhưng với mục tiêu tiết kiệm tối đa thì mọi sự lựa chọn đều có ưu & nhược riêng, và việc kích thước lớn không tối ưu về chi phí. Càng không tối ưu khi vận hành khi mà những khoản đầu tư khác đều rất tiết kiệm.

----------

josphamduy, Tạ Hoàng Bảo Việt

----------


## nhatson

con này dùng vít me thường và trượt tròn

----------

Gamo, Tạ Hoàng Bảo Việt

----------


## Tuấn

> Hóng hớt theo cụ Nhatson tẹo 
> 
> 
> 
> con này dùng vít me thường và trượt tròn


Nay thi khong du ki tu nay he he

----------


## Tạ Hoàng Bảo Việt

> Mình không ở Hưng Yên.
> 
> Em phay mạch điện mà chọn khổ 600x900 là quá to.
> 
> Máy to kéo theo nhiều thứ:
> - Khung xương phải dầy và cứng vững.
> - Khung phải mang đi phay trong 1 lần gá
> - Ray trượt tròn thì phải to, trượt tròn có đế hay trượt vuông thì ít bị ảnh hưởng hơn
> - Motor cho các trục phải khỏe > Driver phải mạnh.
> ...


Em thì tính dùng trượt tròn có đế vì mì dễ cân thẳng trục hơn là trượt tròn ko đế. Khung em tính làm inox hộp hoặc sắt hộp ( em thích sắt hộp hơn vì dễ gia công, khoan cắt hơn).

----------


## Tạ Hoàng Bảo Việt

> Nghe vụ này vui đấy cứ mua cái khung như hôm qua là có đc luôn ngon bổ rẻ vân du nhỉ


Em muốn DIY nhiều chút để lấy kinh nghiệm ( cái chính là nó hỏng mình còn sửa được chứ nguyên bộ lúc hỏng khỏ sửa lắm). Với cả em sợ dây đai thì nó ko tải nặng được ^^

----------


## nhatson

> Em muốn DIY nhiều chút để lấy kinh nghiệm ( cái chính là nó hỏng mình còn sửa được chứ nguyên bộ lúc hỏng khỏ sửa lắm). Với cả em sợ dây đai thì nó ko tải nặng được ^^


khung sắt hộp thì nó cũng có tải nặng được mí đâu ah

----------

Tạ Hoàng Bảo Việt

----------


## Tạ Hoàng Bảo Việt

> Phản biện với bạn Việt tí?
> - Có phải mục đích phay PCB & làm vài thứ linh tinh lặt vặt với mica, nhựa v.v...?
> - Tại sao phải là 600x900 mà không phải là kích thước khác 200x300 (A4), 300x400 (A3).
> - Tại sao phải là mô hình double Y mà không theo mô hình router hoặc H frame truyền thống?
> 
> Xét một khía cạnh nào đó có thể tăng kích thước không làm tăng đáng kể chi phí (vì phần điện vẫn vậy). Nhưng với mục tiêu tiết kiệm tối đa thì mọi sự lựa chọn đều có ưu & nhược riêng, và việc kích thước lớn không tối ưu về chi phí. Càng không tối ưu khi vận hành khi mà những khoản đầu tư khác đều rất tiết kiệm.


Anh Duy Anh ơi, em còn thỉnh thoảng cnc nhôm, đồng làm block water (do yêu cầu công việc em đang làm ý mà), mặc dù công việc chính của em là gia công mạch điện thuê. Em tính làm to tí vì còn gia công mica thuê nữa, khi cần tháo spindle ra thay đầu laser vào cho tiện ạ. Tại diện tích nhà kho làm việc của em có hạn nên ko dùng được kiểu bàn phôi di chuyển ạ^^

----------


## Tạ Hoàng Bảo Việt

> con này dùng vít me thường và trượt tròn


Chỗ em ko bán nhôm định hình ( ở bãi phế liệu chỗ em có nhưng mà toàn hàng cong vênh rồi) nên ko làm theo mẫu này được anh à. À mà chỗ bãi phế liệu chỗ em có tầm 5-6 tấm nhôm dầy ~10mm, dài tầm 500mm, rộng tầm 150mm anh ạ.

----------


## Tạ Hoàng Bảo Việt

> khung sắt hộp thì nó cũng có tải nặng được mí đâu ah


Dùng inox chịu được ko anh, inox hộp ~50mm*20mm, dầy độ ~2mm( em đoán thế vì 2 đầu của nó bơ via dầy quá nên ko chắc chắc về độ dầy của nó lắm ạ) ^^

----------


## CKD

Ok. Vậy tóm lượt nhu cầu.
- Khổ 600x900
- Vật liệu: PCB, nhựa, nhôm, đồng,
- Gia công phay & laser

Double Y sẽ cho hiệu quả về vùng làm việc. Khoảng không không bị vướng bởi vít me trục Y nằm bên dưới. Cũng là một lợi thế.
Do kích thước khá lớn, do đó việc kiếm ray,vit theo diện ủng hộ e hơi khó. Vậy anh tạm tính dự toán theo nhu cầu như vầy.
Phần điện: Xem như gần đủ dù là DIY hoặc sử dụng quà tặng thì cứ xem như motor + driver + BOB là đã có. Nếu DIY cho đúng bài bản thì chỉ tốn thêm thời gian.
Phần cơ:
- Khung xem như chưa đá động đến, và kinh phí cũng không tính vào.
- Trượt: phương án rẻ nhất vẫn là trượt tròn. Có đế càng tốt. Với khổ 600x900 thì nên có đế vì khá là dài. Tuy nhiên có đế thì phát sinh thêm nhiều vần đề trong chế tạo.
- Vit: việc dùng thanh ren có sẵn e không khả thi trong dự án này. Vì chạy PCB thấy đơn giản nhưng đòi hỏi độ chính xác khá cao. Mà thanh ren của ta loại dân dụng thì rất kém. Nếu có thanh ren Inox thì may ra.

Tạm tính:
- 4.2m trượt tròn không đế, phi 30 (đủ lực cho dự án): 1,600K
- 12 con trượt có bích phi 30. 1,200K
- Vit tạm thời chưa tính.

* Chú ý:
Trượt có đế giá cao hơn nhiều so với trượt trơn. Xét thấy khã năng kháng lực với như cầu hiện tại thì dư đáp ứng.
Mô hình nên như gợi ý của NhatSon, dù là nhôm hay sắt hộp gì cũng vậy.

----------

Tạ Hoàng Bảo Việt

----------


## Tuấn

> Chỗ em ko bán nhôm định hình ( ở bãi phế liệu chỗ em có nhưng mà toàn hàng cong vênh rồi) nên ko làm theo mẫu này được anh à. À mà chỗ bãi phế liệu chỗ em có tầm 5-6 tấm nhôm dầy ~10mm, dài tầm 500mm, rộng tầm 150mm anh ạ.


Không nên dùng inox, những thứ bác chủ thấy chắc nó mỏng thôi, khi gia công lại còn dễ cong vênh nữa. Đủ đồ thì mua mấy tấm nhôm dày 10 kia về, cắt rồi hàn thành khung, phay cho phẳng là nhẹ ký nhất. Còn ngon bổ rẻ thì bác chủ nên mua sắt mà dùng. Bác chủ ở Hưng yên thì qua chỗ lão Khoa C3 ý, lão lắm máy móc linh tinh lắm  :Smile: 

( à mà bác chủ ở đoạn nào Hưng yên nhỉ ? )

----------

Tạ Hoàng Bảo Việt

----------


## sontnt

Cho hỏi ngoài lề tý, nếu theo cái máy PF 750P trên, thì nó chỉ chạy 1 vitme Y chứ ko phải double Y, nếu vậy có đủ cứng vững để ăn nhôm ko nhỉ ? Trong trừơng hợp thay thanh trượt tròn = combo và thanh trượt vuông.

----------

Tạ Hoàng Bảo Việt

----------


## CKD

> Cho hỏi ngoài lề tý, nếu theo cái máy PF 750P trên, thì nó chỉ chạy 1 vitme Y chứ ko phải double Y, nếu vậy có đủ cứng vững để ăn nhôm ko nhỉ ? Trong trừơng hợp thay thanh trượt tròn = combo và thanh trượt vuông.


Nó chạy double Y đó ạ. 2 cây 16x5

----------

Tạ Hoàng Bảo Việt

----------


## Tạ Hoàng Bảo Việt

> Không nên dùng inox, những thứ bác chủ thấy chắc nó mỏng thôi, khi gia công lại còn dễ cong vênh nữa. Đủ đồ thì mua mấy tấm nhôm dày 10 kia về, cắt rồi hàn thành khung, phay cho phẳng là nhẹ ký nhất. Còn ngon bổ rẻ thì bác chủ nên mua sắt mà dùng. Bác chủ ở Hưng yên thì qua chỗ lão Khoa C3 ý, lão lắm máy móc linh tinh lắm 
> 
> ( à mà bác chủ ở đoạn nào Hưng yên nhỉ ? )


Em ở Đồng Tiến- Khoái Châu bác ơi

----------


## sontnt

> Nó chạy double Y đó ạ. 2 cây 16x5


À thì ra nó dùng cả vitme và dây đai kéo trục còn lại

----------


## Tạ Hoàng Bảo Việt

> Ok. Vậy tóm lượt nhu cầu.
> - Khổ 600x900
> - Vật liệu: PCB, nhựa, nhôm, đồng,
> - Gia công phay & laser
> 
> Double Y sẽ cho hiệu quả về vùng làm việc. Khoảng không không bị vướng bởi vít me trục Y nằm bên dưới. Cũng là một lợi thế.
> Do kích thước khá lớn, do đó việc kiếm ray,vit theo diện ủng hộ e hơi khó. Vậy anh tạm tính dự toán theo nhu cầu như vầy.
> Phần điện: Xem như gần đủ dù là DIY hoặc sử dụng quà tặng thì cứ xem như motor + driver + BOB là đã có. Nếu DIY cho đúng bài bản thì chỉ tốn thêm thời gian.
> Phần cơ:
> ...


Trước e xem 1 video nó cnc dùng cây vít thông thường cho độ chi tiết khá cao. Còn về độ rơ của vít thông thường em đã tính đến nên em sử dụng >3 đai ốc, hàn ép nhau để chống rơ tay vì sử dụng 1 đai ốc dài duy nhất như nhiều thiết kế trong video em xem

----------


## Tạ Hoàng Bảo Việt

Khung sắp lên hình :d

----------


## CKD

Ở VN nếu dùng thanh ren inox thì thấy tạm được. Chứ thanh ren sắt và nhất là loại mạ kẻm thì chất lượng rất kém.
Dùng thanh ren thi kết hợp với nút nhựa hoặc lò xo khử rơ.

Em nên làm theo mẫu gợi ý của NhatSon. Theo anh đây là mẫu phù hợp nhất với yêu cầu của em.
Phần khung quây có thể dùng sắt hộp. Phần mặt có thể dùng HDF.

----------

Tạ Hoàng Bảo Việt

----------


## Tạ Hoàng Bảo Việt

> Ở VN nếu dùng thanh ren inox thì thấy tạm được. Chứ thanh ren sắt và nhất là loại mạ kẻm thì chất lượng rất kém.
> Dùng thanh ren thi kết hợp với nút nhựa hoặc lò xo khử rơ.
> 
> Em nên làm theo mẫu gợi ý của NhatSon. Theo anh đây là mẫu phù hợp nhất với yêu cầu của em.
> Phần khung quây có thể dùng sắt hộp. Phần mặt có thể dùng HDF.


À anh ơi, spindle thì nên dùng hàng tàu có chổi than mới hay loại j hả anh ?_?. Nhà em chỉ có điện 1 pha thui, muốn lắp 3 pha thì phải tốn tầm 5 củ cho bọn thợ điện thì mới được lắp

----------


## Tạ Hoàng Bảo Việt

Bác nào có ArtCam pro cho cháu xin với, cháu vừa ghost lại win nên bị mất mà giờ cài lại toàn lỗi. Uhuuuuuuuuuuuuuuu.......

----------


## Rockyboy

Đời không như mơ đâu em à. Từng cố làm khung làm bằng sắt hộp kết quả là thảm bại. 
1. Thợ hàn không hàn chính sát cao đc kiểu nào cũng bị lệt hoặc hở vài ly. Rồi khi hàng sinh nhiệt làm méo thanh sắt ( hộp 40x80 dầy 2ly còn méo). Cái này có thể khắc phục đc bằng cách ở nhà khoang bắt óc cố định trước rồi ra kêu ông thợ hàng chắm gia cố thôi chứ đừng hàn vãi cá hàng là méo ngay.
2. Cây ren có độ rơ khá lớn và khung lại lớn làm sao đủ sức mà ăn nhôm với đồng đc chưa kể spinlde chỗi thang của chị na nữa ( dùng máy phay gỗ cầm tay có lẻ tốt hơn). Nếu dùng thanh ren thì nên kiếm thanh ren vuông hoặc thanh răng.

----------

Tạ Hoàng Bảo Việt

----------


## audiophilevn

> Bác nào có ArtCam pro cho cháu xin với, cháu vừa ghost lại win nên bị mất mà giờ cài lại toàn lỗi. Uhuuuuuuuuuuuuuuu.......


Chuyển qua Solidwork hoac inventor mà xài, giao diện dễ sủ dụng, lên youtube học 1 tuần là vẽ được rồi

----------

Tạ Hoàng Bảo Việt

----------


## Tạ Hoàng Bảo Việt

> Đời không như mơ đâu em à. Từng cố làm khung làm bằng sắt hộp kết quả là thảm bại. 
> 1. Thợ hàn không hàn chính sát cao đc kiểu nào cũng bị lệt hoặc hở vài ly. Rồi khi hàng sinh nhiệt làm méo thanh sắt ( hộp 40x80 dầy 2ly còn méo). Cái này có thể khắc phục đc bằng cách ở nhà khoang bắt óc cố định trước rồi ra kêu ông thợ hàng chắm gia cố thôi chứ đừng hàn vãi cá hàng là méo ngay.
> 2. Cây ren có độ rơ khá lớn và khung lại lớn làm sao đủ sức mà ăn nhôm với đồng đc chưa kể spinlde chỗi thang của chị na nữa ( dùng máy phay gỗ cầm tay có lẻ tốt hơn). Nếu dùng thanh ren thì nên kiếm thanh ren vuông hoặc thanh răng.


Anh em chuyên hàn cho các đội đi thi robocon nên e cũng tương đối tin tưởng về chất lượng của thợ hàn

----------


## Tạ Hoàng Bảo Việt

> Chuyển qua Solidwork hoac inventor mà xài, giao diện dễ sủ dụng, lên youtube học 1 tuần là vẽ được rồi


Em cảm ơn bác ạ, để em học dần. Tại trước em tìm hiểu thấy artcam với jdp phổ biến quá nên dùng ý mà bác

----------


## Tạ Hoàng Bảo Việt

> Đời không như mơ đâu em à. Từng cố làm khung làm bằng sắt hộp kết quả là thảm bại. 
> 1. Thợ hàn không hàn chính sát cao đc kiểu nào cũng bị lệt hoặc hở vài ly. Rồi khi hàng sinh nhiệt làm méo thanh sắt ( hộp 40x80 dầy 2ly còn méo). Cái này có thể khắc phục đc bằng cách ở nhà khoang bắt óc cố định trước rồi ra kêu ông thợ hàng chắm gia cố thôi chứ đừng hàn vãi cá hàng là méo ngay.
> 2. Cây ren có độ rơ khá lớn và khung lại lớn làm sao đủ sức mà ăn nhôm với đồng đc chưa kể spinlde chỗi thang của chị na nữa ( dùng máy phay gỗ cầm tay có lẻ tốt hơn). Nếu dùng thanh ren thì nên kiếm thanh ren vuông hoặc thanh răng.


Về phẩn khử rơ thì em định kết hợp 3 bulong lại, kêu thợ hàn cho nó đẩy nhau để khử rơ

----------


## CKD

> Về phẩn khử rơ thì em định kết hợp 3 bulong lại, kêu thợ hàn cho nó đẩy nhau để khử rơ


Vậy cứ làm thử, kiểm tra giải pháp xem còn quay được không? Quay thế nào nếu quay được?

----------

Tạ Hoàng Bảo Việt

----------


## vusvus

ý em là như hình phải không

----------

Tạ Hoàng Bảo Việt

----------


## Tạ Hoàng Bảo Việt

> ý em là như hình phải không


Đúng ý em anh ơi, e tính nhét 1 đoạn ống nhựa vào giữa rồi vặt chặt lại và thêm 1 con bulong nữa cho nó tự ấy nhau anh à ^^

----------


## saudau

hix hix. Mua thanh ren xong đem thợ tiện, xong mua bạc đạn, rồi chế cái gối. Bao nhiêu đó thôi đủ mệt rồi chứ chưa nói đến chi phí. e mua luôn vitme bi đi cho nhanh lại dễ làm. Chi phí tính ra ko rẽ hơn tẹo nào, thậm chí còn nhiều tiền hơn. Cái này mình bị rồi. còn 3 cây ở nhà kìa, đang chuẩn bị cưa nó ra cho bỏ ghét nè. Trước đây cũng nghĩ làm vậy tiết kiệm, ko ngờ tiền thầy thì ít, tiền thợ thì nhiều. e hỏi xem có bác nào có vit me cũ ko bán rẽ tí đem về xài là OK.

A còn 1 cây vitme xài đai ốc thường bằng nhựa kìa. có xài nhắn a cái địa chỉ gửi tặng luôn. Nói trước là hơi cong tí xíu nhe, còn bót ko rơ. Ko có gối, a nhét thêm cho mấy cái bạc đạn 6xxx. xài chắc đỡ hơn cây ren.

----------

Tạ Hoàng Bảo Việt, Tuấn

----------


## Tạ Hoàng Bảo Việt

> hix hix. Mua thanh ren xong đem thợ tiện, xong mua bạc đạn, rồi chế cái gối. Bao nhiêu đó thôi đủ mệt rồi chứ chưa nói đến chi phí. e mua luôn vitme bi đi cho nhanh lại dễ làm. Chi phí tính ra ko rẽ hơn tẹo nào, thậm chí còn nhiều tiền hơn. Cái này mình bị rồi. còn 3 cây ở nhà kìa, đang chuẩn bị cưa nó ra cho bỏ ghét nè. Trước đây cũng nghĩ làm vậy tiết kiệm, ko ngờ tiền thầy thì ít, tiền thợ thì nhiều. e hỏi xem có bác nào có vit me cũ ko bán rẽ tí đem về xài là OK.
> 
> A còn 1 cây vitme xài đai ốc thường bằng nhựa kìa. có xài nhắn a cái địa chỉ gửi tặng luôn. Nói trước là hơi cong tí xíu nhe, còn bót ko rơ. Ko có gối, a nhét thêm cho mấy cái bạc đạn 6xxx. xài chắc đỡ hơn cây ren.


Của anh là loại dài bao nhiu ạ. Nếu anh ở Hà Nội thì có khi cuối tuần em ra em qua chơi + học hỏi kinh nghiệm anh lun
^^

----------


## Hoang Phuong

Rất vui làm quen bác Việt

----------

Tạ Hoàng Bảo Việt

----------


## Tạ Hoàng Bảo Việt

> Rất vui làm quen bác Việt


Cùng thợ bậc 4 nhưng thực lực thì 1 trời 1 vực @@

----------


## hqkcnc

Không nên dùng giải pháp tự chế bộ truyền động bằng thanh ren, vì tính đi thì lãi, tính lại thì lỗ nặng, việc chọn timing belt vs pulley cũng được mà, nên chọn belt có lõi là sợi thép hay đồng gì gì đó, bản rộng, vật liệu nylon pick T5 ( khoảng 90 ngàn/m loại bản 20mm loại G2-T5) và puley nhôm ( vài chục ngàn loại nhỏ thì phải, còn tùy thuộc vào kích thước nữa) vẫn đảm bảo đủ tải, nếu cường độ làm việc ở mức vừa vừa thì không sao, thêm nữa, việc chế tạo và căn chỉnh cũng đơn giản hơn nhiều lần nếu dùng vit me bi, ấy là chưa tính dùng thanh ren vì khủ dơ thì có thể, nhưng vấn đề ma sát thì hơi khó đấy. vấn đề hàn cũng lưu tâm chút, anh làm cơ khí đến nay cũng đã nhiều, nói thật chưa thấy lão thợ hàn nào tuyên bố tôi hàn chắc chắn và không hề có biến dạng.
Riêng cái dzụ spindle, chổi than, hay không chổi than dc, hay spindle điều khiển qua biến tần, cũng có thể là dạng turbine khí nén ... đều phụ thuộc vào tính chất công việc và yếu tố đầu tư của em thôi, các ưu nhược điểm thì anh không dám bàn, vì cũng gà lắm, nên  hỏi mấy lão đại khác xem.

----------

kekea, Tạ Hoàng Bảo Việt

----------


## CKD

Quả thật thì... với người mới bắt đầu, cái gì cũng thích, cái gì cũng muốn.. nên rất khó có được cài nhìn tổng quát, đánh giá toàn diện cho cả dự án. Cũng như chưa đủ kinh nghiệm và kiến thức để có thể buông bỏ, gia giảm trong điều kiện kinh phí eo hẹp.

Trở lại vấn đề:
- Thanh ren không phải là không khả thi. Chỉ là với điều kiện mua sắm ở ta thì thanh ren độ chính xác kém, độ nhẵn bề mặt kém dẫn tới việc khi đưa vào sử dụng thì sẽ nút nhanh chóng bị mài mòn. Chưa nói đến việc ma sát lớn sẽ dẫn tới nhiều hệ lụy như motor dẫn động phải lớn, chạy chậm v.v...
- Tìm được nguồn vit ren đúng nghĩa là ngon nhất. Vì vit ren vẫn bị xem là ren, độ chính xác & cứng vững kém. Nên nếu có tháo từ máy ra thì nó cũng rẻ. Nhưng không phải bảo tìm là thấy.
- Chạy dây đay, thậm chí là nhông sên (sích, chain) cũng được. Các giải pháp này không chỉ mấy anh Tây làm mà VN ta cũng nhiều người làm.
- Vit me bi thì không có gì để bàn, nhưng vit me bi thì không thể có khái niệm rẻ và siêu tiết kiệm được. Nhất là với cấu hình 600x900 khá là lớn, nên cũng khó có thể trông chờ vào sự ủng hộ của các thành viên diễn đàn.

Về phần khung thì theo mình nên sắt hộp là đủ tiêu chí ngon, bổ, rẻ. Nhưng cái khó so với nhôm hình là việc lắp ghép, hàn hay lock ốc đề cực hơn, hàn thì khã năng bị biến dạng lớn. Nếu được thì nên chọn độ dày >2.4mm  :Smile:

----------

Tạ Hoàng Bảo Việt

----------


## nhatson

600x900 là lớn, 300x400 là vừa 

miếng nhôm 5ly 600x900 cũng hết cỡ 1t roài, cần đầu tư cái máy xứng đáng với cái part giá trị vậy

----------

Tạ Hoàng Bảo Việt

----------


## lekimhung

Em mua vitme loại cho máy in 3d, anh chưa dùng nhưng chắc ngon hơn là tự diy 


Ngoài ra với chi phí em đưa ra mà muốn cắt nhôm chắc chỉ đủ cho 1 bộ spindle + biến tần thôi, anh nghĩ em nên tập trung làm 1 con chuyên pcb nhỏ nhỏ 20x30 thôi, tham khảo thêm giải pháp dùng gỗ mdf trên mạng nửa.

----------

Tạ Hoàng Bảo Việt

----------


## cty686

*Đến hè, học sinh mở dự án CNC mini mong các anh tư vấn để em phát triển dự án ạ*

Dự án mini để yêu khoa học thì tốt. Còn dự án để kèm theo kinh doanh kiếm tiền theo anh thì ko nên vì em mới học lớp 10 còn bé quá nên chú ý học trước đã. Nếu mục đích nghiên cứu tìm tòi nên làm hành trình bé 2030 cho nhẹ nhàng và nhiều người ủng hộ và giúp đỡ.

----------

Tạ Hoàng Bảo Việt

----------


## nhatson

> *Đến hè, học sinh mở dự án CNC mini mong các anh tư vấn để em phát triển dự án ạ*
> 
> Dự án mini để yêu khoa học thì tốt. Còn dự án để kèm theo kinh doanh kiếm tiền theo anh thì ko nên vì em mới học lớp 10 còn bé quá nên chú ý học trước đã. Nếu mục đích nghiên cứu tìm tòi nên làm hành trình bé 2030 cho nhẹ nhàng và nhiều người ủng hộ và giúp đỡ.


lớp 10 là cần học về economic roài ah, tích phân vi phân đạo hàm.... dành cho đối tượng khác

----------

Tạ Hoàng Bảo Việt

----------


## Tạ Hoàng Bảo Việt

> Không nên dùng giải pháp tự chế bộ truyền động bằng thanh ren, vì tính đi thì lãi, tính lại thì lỗ nặng, việc chọn timing belt vs pulley cũng được mà, nên chọn belt có lõi là sợi thép hay đồng gì gì đó, bản rộng, vật liệu nylon pick T5 ( khoảng 90 ngàn/m loại bản 20mm loại G2-T5) và puley nhôm ( vài chục ngàn loại nhỏ thì phải, còn tùy thuộc vào kích thước nữa) vẫn đảm bảo đủ tải, nếu cường độ làm việc ở mức vừa vừa thì không sao, thêm nữa, việc chế tạo và căn chỉnh cũng đơn giản hơn nhiều lần nếu dùng vit me bi, ấy là chưa tính dùng thanh ren vì khủ dơ thì có thể, nhưng vấn đề ma sát thì hơi khó đấy. vấn đề hàn cũng lưu tâm chút, anh làm cơ khí đến nay cũng đã nhiều, nói thật chưa thấy lão thợ hàn nào tuyên bố tôi hàn chắc chắn và không hề có biến dạng.
> Riêng cái dzụ spindle, chổi than, hay không chổi than dc, hay spindle điều khiển qua biến tần, cũng có thể là dạng turbine khí nén ... đều phụ thuộc vào tính chất công việc và yếu tố đầu tư của em thôi, các ưu nhược điểm thì anh không dám bàn, vì cũng gà lắm, nên  hỏi mấy lão đại khác xem.


 E quyết định chuyển sang chơi nhôm định hình và hạ hành trình máy xuống 400*600 rồi anh ạ. Tối qua e xem được cái video no lắp bằng nhôm định hình trông đơn giản mà chuẩn hơn hàn ( do chỉ lắp mà ko có gia công nhiệt nên ko sợ biến dạng).

----------


## Tạ Hoàng Bảo Việt

> Quả thật thì... với người mới bắt đầu, cái gì cũng thích, cái gì cũng muốn.. nên rất khó có được cài nhìn tổng quát, đánh giá toàn diện cho cả dự án. Cũng như chưa đủ kinh nghiệm và kiến thức để có thể buông bỏ, gia giảm trong điều kiện kinh phí eo hẹp.
> 
> Trở lại vấn đề:
> - Thanh ren không phải là không khả thi. Chỉ là với điều kiện mua sắm ở ta thì thanh ren độ chính xác kém, độ nhẵn bề mặt kém dẫn tới việc khi đưa vào sử dụng thì sẽ nút nhanh chóng bị mài mòn. Chưa nói đến việc ma sát lớn sẽ dẫn tới nhiều hệ lụy như motor dẫn động phải lớn, chạy chậm v.v...
> - Tìm được nguồn vit ren đúng nghĩa là ngon nhất. Vì vit ren vẫn bị xem là ren, độ chính xác & cứng vững kém. Nên nếu có tháo từ máy ra thì nó cũng rẻ. Nhưng không phải bảo tìm là thấy.
> - Chạy dây đay, thậm chí là nhông sên (sích, chain) cũng được. Các giải pháp này không chỉ mấy anh Tây làm mà VN ta cũng nhiều người làm.
> - Vit me bi thì không có gì để bàn, nhưng vit me bi thì không thể có khái niệm rẻ và siêu tiết kiệm được. Nhất là với cấu hình 600x900 khá là lớn, nên cũng khó có thể trông chờ vào sự ủng hộ của các thành viên diễn đàn.
> 
> Về phần khung thì theo mình nên sắt hộp là đủ tiêu chí ngon, bổ, rẻ. Nhưng cái khó so với nhôm hình là việc lắp ghép, hàn hay lock ốc đề cực hơn, hàn thì khã năng bị biến dạng lớn. Nếu được thì nên chọn độ dày >2.4mm


Tối qua e xem được cái video lắp bằng nhôm định hình trông đơn giản hơn ( Không phải đem ra hàng nhờ thợ hàn ^^) nên e chuyển sang chơi nhôm định hình và hạ hành trình máy xuống 400*600 rồi anh ạ

----------


## CKD

> Tối qua e xem được cái video lắp bằng nhôm định hình trông đơn giản hơn ( Không phải đem ra hàng nhờ thợ hàn ^^) nên e chuyển sang chơi nhôm định hình và hạ hành trình máy xuống 400*600 rồi anh ạ


Vậy sao em không post cái clip ấy vào đây luôn để mọi người cùng tham khảo.

Đây là phần quà dành cho em. Anh sẽ gửi khi nào em cần đến. CNC PRO cũng đã chuyển driver nhờ anh test và chuyển hộ cho em. Nhưng chưa có time để test  :Wink: 

Đây là BOB

----------

nhatson, Tạ Hoàng Bảo Việt

----------


## Tạ Hoàng Bảo Việt

> 600x900 là lớn, 300x400 là vừa 
> 
> miếng nhôm 5ly 600x900 cũng hết cỡ 1t roài, cần đầu tư cái máy xứng đáng với cái part giá trị vậy


E quyết định hạ xuống khổ 400*600 rồi anh ạ, chơi full nhôm lun anh ạ. À mà khi taro nhôm anh có mẹo j để chống gãy mũi ko ạ ?_?

----------


## Tạ Hoàng Bảo Việt

> Em mua vitme loại cho máy in 3d, anh chưa dùng nhưng chắc ngon hơn là tự diy 
> 
> 
> Ngoài ra với chi phí em đưa ra mà muốn cắt nhôm chắc chỉ đủ cho 1 bộ spindle + biến tần thôi, anh nghĩ em nên tập trung làm 1 con chuyên pcb nhỏ nhỏ 20x30 thôi, tham khảo thêm giải pháp dùng gỗ mdf trên mạng nửa.


Tại em còn làm block water để phục vụ nhu cầu làm việc nữa nên @@ anh ạ

----------


## Tạ Hoàng Bảo Việt

> *Đến hè, học sinh mở dự án CNC mini mong các anh tư vấn để em phát triển dự án ạ*
> 
> Dự án mini để yêu khoa học thì tốt. Còn dự án để kèm theo kinh doanh kiếm tiền theo anh thì ko nên vì em mới học lớp 10 còn bé quá nên chú ý học trước đã. Nếu mục đích nghiên cứu tìm tòi nên làm hành trình bé 2030 cho nhẹ nhàng và nhiều người ủng hộ và giúp đỡ.


Do công việc của em là làm block water nữa nên cần phải phay nhôm or đồng nữa anh ạ ^^

----------


## Tạ Hoàng Bảo Việt

> lớp 10 là cần học về economic roài ah, tích phân vi phân đạo hàm.... dành cho đối tượng khác


Do đường đời xô đẩy mà anh ^^

----------


## Tạ Hoàng Bảo Việt

> Vậy sao em không post cái clip ấy vào đây luôn để mọi người cùng tham khảo.
> 
> Đây là phần quà dành cho em. Anh sẽ gửi khi nào em cần đến. CNC PRO cũng đã chuyển driver nhờ anh test và chuyển hộ cho em. Nhưng chưa có time để test 
> 
> Đây là BOB


E cảm ơn các anh, các chú, các bác trong forum mình quá, e hứa sẽ hoàn thành tốt nhiệm vụ chia sẻ dự án cho các member khác. À anh ơi, dùng nguồn xung cấp nguồn cho step, bob có ổn ko anh, e dùng nguồn sever có đường 3v, 5v, 12v anh ạ

----------


## thuhanoi

> khi taro nhôm anh có mẹo j để chống gãy mũi ko ạ ?_?


- Khoan lỗ đúng chuẩn
- Không vội, ta rô và lỗ đồng tâm ( làm cái cữ, ví dụ như cục nhựa có khoan lỗ để xỏ ta-rô vào mồi trước ...)
- Bôi nhiều dầu nhớt vào, xoay vào -ra nhiều nhiều cho rơi phoi để tránh kẹt mũi

----------

Tạ Hoàng Bảo Việt

----------


## nhatson

> Do công việc của em là làm block water nữa nên cần phải phay nhôm or đồng nữa anh ạ ^^


có cái water block nào bự hơn 200x300 ko ta?

----------

Tạ Hoàng Bảo Việt

----------


## saudau

> - Khoan lỗ đúng chuẩn
> - Không vội, ta rô và lỗ đồng tâm ( làm cái cữ, ví dụ như cục nhựa có khoan lỗ để xỏ ta-rô vào mồi trước ...)
> - Bôi nhiều dầu nhớt vào, xoay vào -ra nhiều nhiều cho rơi phoi để tránh kẹt mũi


Cái vụ bôi bôi nhớt này mình thay nhớt bằng base Cana thấy taro nhôm dễ hơn. là cảm nhận cá nhân thôi. hihi

----------

Tạ Hoàng Bảo Việt

----------


## Tạ Hoàng Bảo Việt

> - Khoan lỗ đúng chuẩn
> - Không vội, ta rô và lỗ đồng tâm ( làm cái cữ, ví dụ như cục nhựa có khoan lỗ để xỏ ta-rô vào mồi trước ...)
> - Bôi nhiều dầu nhớt vào, xoay vào -ra nhiều nhiều cho rơi phoi để tránh kẹt mũi


Dùng dầu trong block tủ lạnh được ko anh, e thấy loại ý nhớt hơn dầu thải xe máy

----------


## Tạ Hoàng Bảo Việt

> có cái water block nào bự hơn 200x300 ko ta?


Thì còn mica nữa mà anh :d, à mà em kiếm được mấy tấm nhôm với đồng dầy khoảng 10mm, dài tầm 400mm, rộng tầm 100->150mm dùng làm vai đỡ máy được ko anh

----------


## Tạ Hoàng Bảo Việt

> Cái vụ bôi bôi nhớt này mình thay nhớt bằng base Cana thấy taro nhôm dễ hơn. là cảm nhận cá nhân thôi. hihi


Cana là cái lọ mà mấy ổng dán điện thoại hay dùng để lau á anh

----------


## sieunhim

> Cái vụ bôi bôi nhớt này mình thay nhớt bằng base Cana thấy taro nhôm dễ hơn. là cảm nhận cá nhân thôi. hihi


cái này e cũng thấy vậy, mới đầu e taro ko bôi trơn thấy oải quá, tiếp là dùng nước đỡ hơn chút, đến lúc vô tình để cái mũi rơi vào hộp cana rồi để chơi luôn thấy sướng quá từ đó đến giờ toàn choi cana

----------

Tạ Hoàng Bảo Việt

----------


## Tạ Hoàng Bảo Việt

> cái này e cũng thấy vậy, mới đầu e taro ko bôi trơn thấy oải quá, tiếp là dùng nước đỡ hơn chút, đến lúc vô tình để cái mũi rơi vào hộp cana rồi để chơi luôn thấy sướng quá từ đó đến giờ toàn choi cana


Bác ơi cho em hỏi là cana khoảng bao nhiêu tiền 1 lọ ạ với cả ở đâu bán lẻ tay taro và mũi taro thuận chứ em đi tìm họ toàn bán nguyên bộ ren trong ren ngoài, ren thuận ren ngược ( nguyên bộ này hơn triệu mà toàn những thứ chưa chắc em đã dùng đến)

----------


## saudau

> Cana là cái lọ mà mấy ổng dán điện thoại hay dùng để lau á anh


Chính xác là nó đó. 2 hộp lớn hình như khoảng vài chục k gì đó, 1 hộp taro 5000 lổ chưa hết, hihi. Cái này ngoài cái vụ bôi trơn thì nó còn là 1 dạng gel, nên mạt phôi nhỏ bám vào đấy nằm cả trên cái rãnh thoát phôi của cây taro nên dể lấy ra, đặc biệt hiệu quả khi taro mấy cái lỗ bé xíu xiu.

Tuy nhiên cần có ý là hình như nó là 1 dạng base có hạt mài (có lẽ nhờ các hạt này nên trơn dữ luôn) nên tránh để rơi lên ray, vitme hay các cấu kiện có tính ma sát cao gây mòn là tiêu. Thêm nữa là đừng bao giờ dùng nó làm vệ sinh bề mặt để sơn. Nó mà dính vào cho các bác lấy OMO rữa 5 nước đi nữa phun sơn lên nó vẫn ko dính gây đọng sơn nhìn kinh dị lắm.

----------

Tạ Hoàng Bảo Việt

----------


## Tạ Hoàng Bảo Việt

> Chính xác là nó đó. 2 hộp lớn hình như khoảng vài chục k gì đó, 1 hộp taro 5000 lổ chưa hết, hihi. Cái này ngoài cái vụ bôi trơn thì nó còn là 1 dạng gel, nên mạt phôi nhỏ bám vào đấy nằm cả trên cái rãnh thoát phôi của cây taro nên dể lấy ra, đặc biệt hiệu quả khi taro mấy cái lỗ bé xíu xiu.
> 
> Tuy nhiên cần có ý là hình như nó là 1 dạng base có hạt mài (có lẽ nhờ các hạt này nên trơn dữ luôn) nên tránh để rơi lên ray, vitme hay các cấu kiện có tính ma sát cao gây mòn là tiêu. Thêm nữa là đừng bao giờ dùng nó làm vệ sinh bề mặt để sơn. Nó mà dính vào cho các bác lấy OMO rữa 5 nước đi nữa phun sơn lên nó vẫn ko dính gây đọng sơn nhìn kinh dị lắm.


Em cảm ơn bác, tại em đọc mấy bài về kỹ thuật taro nó kêu là gẫy mũi thì phải dùng máy chuyên dụng mới lấy ra được :d

----------


## Tạ Hoàng Bảo Việt

Đây là video mà hum trước em xem lắp full nhôm và e đang tính đi theo hướng này, mong các bác góp ý ạ ^^

----------


## Tạ Hoàng Bảo Việt



----------


## Tạ Hoàng Bảo Việt



----------


## Rockyboy

Em dự trù kinh phí là bao nhiêu.

----------

Tạ Hoàng Bảo Việt

----------


## Tạ Hoàng Bảo Việt

> Em dự trù kinh phí là bao nhiêu.


Nếu không có gì thay đổi thì đến tháng 6 e có khoảng 4 triệu anh ạ

----------

Duccdt06

----------


## audiophilevn

> Nếu không có gì thay đổi thì đến tháng 6 e có khoảng 4 triệu anh ạ


E ráp máy khổ 40x60 cũng phải có ít nhất 10tr-15tr, còn nếu thấp hơn chắc chỉ để e yêu khoa học chứ mầm ăn được gì

----------

Tạ Hoàng Bảo Việt

----------


## Tạ Hoàng Bảo Việt

> E ráp máy khổ 40x60 cũng phải có ít nhất 10tr-15tr, còn nếu thấp hơn chắc chỉ để e yêu khoa học chứ mầm ăn được gì


Do 1 số linh kiện em được các bác, các anh trong forum mình giúp đỡ công với việc e chuyển sang dùng hàng 2nd và hạ cấu hình 1 số thứ nên em nghĩ e có thể làm được e cnc gọi là tạm ổn với tầm giá đó. À mà hum trước e thấy bác nào bán spindle cũ mà có 600 giờ tìm không thấy, anh biết ai đang bán cái này không ạ ?_?

----------


## linhdt1121

> Nếu không có gì thay đổi thì đến tháng 6 e có khoảng 4 triệu anh ạ


Ăn nhôm, ăn đồng...
Em tính dùng spin gì, thử lên dự trù kinh phí xem nào lúc làm dở lại tiến thoái lưỡng nam.
Chi phí đi gia công part cũng ko ít đâu em ah, tính thật kỹ đi.
Ban đầu khi tiếp xúc vs cnc mình cũng tính tiền chỉ same same thôi, nhưng khi làm mới phát sinh nhiều, em nên dự toán kỹ vào.
Nói em đừng cười nhé, lần đầu làm cnc mình mất gần 1tr tiền mũi khoan vs taro, cứ 30k/cây mà nó gẫy như ngả dạ

----------

kekea, Tạ Hoàng Bảo Việt

----------


## Tạ Hoàng Bảo Việt

Thế anh lấy mũi ra kiểu j ạ, chỉ em với, em lo nhất vụ lấy mũi ra khi gãy. E tính dùng spindle cũ + biến tần cũ. Hum trước e thấy cái spindle của bác nào đăng bán mà có 600k, ko nhỡ giờ tìm hoài ko thấy anh à

----------


## ktshung

> Đó là thằng điên cháu ạ, nhìn đời qua lỗ đồng xu. Cháu đang tuổi học, kiến thức chưa đủ. Cháu cứ dùi mài kiến thức giống như mài gươm, kiếm ấy. khi nào sắc bén rồi hãy xung trận chưa muộn.


Đây cũng là học mà bạn, mỗi người có một cách học tùy sở trường...

----------

Tạ Hoàng Bảo Việt

----------


## Tạ Hoàng Bảo Việt

> Đây cũng là học mà bạn, mỗi người có một cách học tùy sở trường...


E là em thích bác rồi đấy :d

----------


## ducduy9104

> Nếu không có gì thay đổi thì đến tháng 6 e có khoảng 4 triệu anh ạ


4 củ thì có thể làm được với điều kiện là siêng đi bãi, chứ 4 củ mà mua đồ thương gia thì căng lắm à nha.

----------

Tạ Hoàng Bảo Việt

----------


## Tạ Hoàng Bảo Việt

> 4 củ thì có thể làm được với điều kiện là siêng đi bãi, chứ 4 củ mà mua đồ thương gia thì căng lắm à nha.


Chỗ em chỉ có sắt hộp, inox hộp thui anh à, nếu dùng mấy cái đó làm khung thì em được miễn phí ( gần như cả họ nhà e đều buôn cái này)

----------


## linhdt1121

> Thế anh lấy mũi ra kiểu j ạ, chỉ em với, em lo nhất vụ lấy mũi ra khi gãy. E tính dùng spindle cũ + biến tần cũ. Hum trước e thấy cái spindle của bác nào đăng bán mà có 600k, ko nhỡ giờ tìm hoài ko thấy anh à


Vậy spin vs biến tần gọi là 1 tr, em còn 3 tr cho eay, vitme, khớp nối, khớp nối, ốc vít....
Taro mà gẫy thì dùng 2 ngón tay kẹp vào, khí tụ đan điền vặn phát là ra, hỏi cụ vinamit là có cách ngay, hehe
Đùa thôi, có 6 lần a bị gẫy bên trong lỗ khoan ko lấy đc, trong đó có 4 lần đi cắt dây lấy ra, 2 lần còn lại bỏ vì ở vị trí có thể làm mặt bích khác che đi.

----------

Tạ Hoàng Bảo Việt

----------


## linhdt1121

Ah mà em cần tối thiểu 5 gối đỡ + 3 khớp nối, cái này nếu ko có tài trợ tối thiểu 1.2 tr, vậy là em còn 1.8tr nữa
Ko biết em đã có đủ tool chưa, ít thì cũng có cái đồng hồ so vs đế từ ( làm máy ăn nhôm cơ mà) ko thì lấy gì mà căn máy. Rẻ rẻ món này cũng ngót 500k.
Nếu em làm thành công vs tổng chi phí 4tr+ tài trợ, em sẽ giành giải máy ngon + bổ + rẻ nhất vịnh bắc bộ

----------

Tạ Hoàng Bảo Việt

----------


## emptyhb

> Cảm ơn anh nhưng em tính làm khung chạy bằng vít chứ đai thì có lẽ em để dành cho dự án cnc Laser thì ok hơn anh ạ ^^


Vừa rồi có bác tradacnc tài trợ khung máy dây đai là quá ngon rồi, em nên lấy đi, hành trình con đó được cỡ 20x20. 

Không thích dây đai thì độ vitme vào, chứ lần đầu làm máy, kinh phí có hạn, chưa nói tới tool để gia công không có, thì với 4tr làm được cái máy chạy ra sản phẩm quả là khó.

----------

Tạ Hoàng Bảo Việt, thuhanoi

----------


## thuhanoi

> Vừa rồi có bác tradacnc tài trợ khung máy dây đai là quá ngon rồi, em nên lấy đi, hành trình con đó được cỡ 20x20. 
> 
> Không thích dây đai thì độ vitme vào, chứ lần đầu làm máy, kinh phí có hạn, chưa nói tới tool để gia công không có, thì với 4tr làm được cái máy chạy ra sản phẩm quả là khó.


Ôh cám ơn bác trà đá lạnh- Hãy đến bác ấy học được khá khá đó vì bác ấy nhiều đồ lắm sờ nắn để tiếp cận

----------


## Tạ Hoàng Bảo Việt

> Ah mà em cần tối thiểu 5 gối đỡ + 3 khớp nối, cái này nếu ko có tài trợ tối thiểu 1.2 tr, vậy là em còn 1.8tr nữa
> Ko biết em đã có đủ tool chưa, ít thì cũng có cái đồng hồ so vs đế từ ( làm máy ăn nhôm cơ mà) ko thì lấy gì mà căn máy. Rẻ rẻ món này cũng ngót 500k.
> Nếu em làm thành công vs tổng chi phí 4tr+ tài trợ, em sẽ giành giải máy ngon + bổ + rẻ nhất vịnh bắc bộ


Được thế còn gì bằng anh

----------


## Tạ Hoàng Bảo Việt

> Ôh cám ơn bác trà đá lạnh- Hãy đến bác ấy học được khá khá đó vì bác ấy nhiều đồ lắm sờ nắn để tiếp cận


Sờ nắn. hahahahahha...................

----------


## Tạ Hoàng Bảo Việt

> Vừa rồi có bác tradacnc tài trợ khung máy dây đai là quá ngon rồi, em nên lấy đi, hành trình con đó được cỡ 20x20. 
> 
> Không thích dây đai thì độ vitme vào, chứ lần đầu làm máy, kinh phí có hạn, chưa nói tới tool để gia công không có, thì với 4tr làm được cái máy chạy ra sản phẩm quả là khó.


Chắc tại tuổi trẻ, cái j cũng muốn thử 1 tí nên vậy bác à

----------


## CKD

Antibacklash thì xem lại chủ đề này. Phòng khi phải dùng đến.
http://forum.cncprovn.com/threads/41...ro-cho-vit-ren

Nên suy nghĩ theo hướng router truyền thống, Y chỉ một nguồn dẫn động sẽ tiết kiệm được vật tư hơn.

----------

Tạ Hoàng Bảo Việt

----------


## Tạ Hoàng Bảo Việt

Anh ơi em tính làm máng hứng nước mờ theo hướng router thì khó làm quá

----------


## CKD

Có nhiều mô hinh router có máng nước mà. Chịu khó tìm hiểu và tìm ý tưởng.
Ngoài việc phục vụ được đúng mục đích, còn phải thoã mãn tiêu chí tiết kiệm.

----------

Tạ Hoàng Bảo Việt

----------


## Tạ Hoàng Bảo Việt

> Có nhiều mô hinh router có máng nước mà. Chịu khó tìm hiểu và tìm ý tưởng.
> Ngoài việc phục vụ được đúng mục đích, còn phải thoã mãn tiêu chí tiết kiệm.


Em đang tính dùng nhôm định hình anh ạ

----------


## Tạ Hoàng Bảo Việt

Sau buổi sáng bực mình vì bọn vận chuyển ( e gửi xe khách xong nó bỏ qua nhà e ko thèm đưa mới sợ chứ), tận 1h chiều e mới nhận được hàng. Và e trạm hàn thần thánh đã về với đội của e các bác ạ (cho e mỏ xung về hưu sớm chứ hàn mấy linh kiện đắt tiền bằng mỏ xung thấy lo lắm các bác ạ) ^^

----------

CKD

----------


## kekea

mình cũng đang lên kế hoạch làm một máy cnc như bạn này, cùng kích thước cùng nhu cầu làm việc, và kinh tế có phần nhỉnh hơn bạn là mình đã góp được 10t, nhưng mình lại gặp cái nhược là ở tận vùng quê Thanh Hóa nên tìm mấy thứ này thì đúng là khó hơn lên giời. Còn theo kinh nghiệm của mình thì bạn nên cân đo về thời gian tiền bạc, ví dụ như bạn xài vít ren và vít me cái quãng thời gian bạn ngồi hì hục với cái vít ren, rồi hệ quả của sự thiếu chính xác, độ bền khi vận hành về sau, thì bạn có thể làm viêc gì đấy kiếm thêm thu nhập để sắm một bộ vitme về. cái này ko phải là kinh nghiệm về cnc mà là kinh nghiệm về những dự án của mình trước đây của mình  :Big Grin:

----------

Tạ Hoàng Bảo Việt

----------


## Tạ Hoàng Bảo Việt

> mình cũng đang lên kế hoạch làm một máy cnc như bạn này, cùng kích thước cùng nhu cầu làm việc, và kinh tế có phần nhỉnh hơn bạn là mình đã góp được 10t, nhưng mình lại gặp cái nhược là ở tận vùng quê Thanh Hóa nên tìm mấy thứ này thì đúng là khó hơn lên giời. Còn theo kinh nghiệm của mình thì bạn nên cân đo về thời gian tiền bạc, ví dụ như bạn xài vít ren và vít me cái quãng thời gian bạn ngồi hì hục với cái vít ren, rồi hệ quả của sự thiếu chính xác, độ bền khi vận hành về sau, thì bạn có thể làm viêc gì đấy kiếm thêm thu nhập để sắm một bộ vitme về. cái này ko phải là kinh nghiệm về cnc mà là kinh nghiệm về những dự án của mình trước đây của mình


Em đang tính làm khung sắt rồi bắt ốc anh ạ chứ nhôm định hình giá mắc quá anh à

----------


## kekea

có bác nào có cái hình máy kiểu router mà xài 1 trục y không ạ




> Em đang tính làm khung sắt rồi bắt ốc anh ạ chứ nhôm định hình giá mắc quá anh à


khung sắt kiếm dùng loại dầy, xẻ rãnh vào khoảng 10cm rồi xài vít và ke góc như nhôm định hình để căn chỉnh cho dễ.   :Wink:

----------

Tạ Hoàng Bảo Việt

----------


## kekea

trạm hàn mua cách đây 2 tuần cũng chưa thấy về  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------

Tạ Hoàng Bảo Việt

----------


## linhdt1121

> có bác nào có cái hình máy kiểu router mà xài 1 trục y không ạ
> 
> 
> 
> khung sắt kiếm dùng loại dầy, xẻ rãnh vào khoảng 10cm rồi xài vít và ke góc như nhôm định hình để căn chỉnh cho dễ.


kiếm đâu đc loại nào dầy 10cm hả bác, thêm nữa số tiền đi gia công sẻ rãnh chắc gấp mười mấy lần số tiền bỏ ra mua nhôm đấy.

----------

Tạ Hoàng Bảo Việt

----------


## cty686

> kiếm đâu đc loại nào dầy 10cm hả bác, thêm nữa số tiền đi gia công sẻ rãnh chắc gấp mười mấy lần số tiền bỏ ra mua nhôm đấy.


Bác  kekea nói xẻ rãnh vào 10cm chứ có nói kiếm loại dầy 10cm đâu bạn.

----------

Tạ Hoàng Bảo Việt

----------


## linhdt1121

> Bác  kekea nói xẻ rãnh vào 10cm chứ có nói kiếm loại dầy 10cm đâu bạn.


bác thông não cho em vụ này các, chưa hiểu

----------

Tạ Hoàng Bảo Việt

----------


## cty686

> bác thông não cho em vụ này các, chưa hiểu


Bác kekea viết thế này mà, bạn chưa hiểu hay cố tình chưa hiếu?
*khung sắt kiếm dùng loại dầy, xẻ rãnh vào khoảng 10cm rồi xài vít và ke góc như nhôm định hình để căn chỉnh cho dễ*

----------

Tạ Hoàng Bảo Việt

----------


## Tạ Hoàng Bảo Việt

> có bác nào có cái hình máy kiểu router mà xài 1 trục y không ạ
> 
> 
> 
> khung sắt kiếm dùng loại dầy, xẻ rãnh vào khoảng 10cm rồi xài vít và ke góc như nhôm định hình để căn chỉnh cho dễ.


xẻ rãnh kiểu j bác ơi, chỉ em với

----------


## Tạ Hoàng Bảo Việt

> trạm hàn mua cách đây 2 tuần cũng chưa thấy về


trạm hàn của bác tận 3l hơn á, của em có hơn l à

----------


## Tạ Hoàng Bảo Việt

> kiếm đâu đc loại nào dầy 10cm hả bác, thêm nữa số tiền đi gia công sẻ rãnh chắc gấp mười mấy lần số tiền bỏ ra mua nhôm đấy.


thực sự là e vẫn chưa hỉu ý bác chủ còn nếu bác chủ định xẻ rãnh như nhôm đinh hình thì mua nhôm lun đi. với cả ko xẻ rãnh vẫn chơi ke góc được mà

----------


## Tạ Hoàng Bảo Việt

> Bác  kekea nói xẻ rãnh vào 10cm chứ có nói kiếm loại dầy 10cm đâu bạn.


Bác ơi, e tính dùng thép hộp có ok ko bác, e dùng ke nhưng chơi xuyên hộp lun

----------


## kekea

> thực sự là e vẫn chưa hỉu ý bác chủ còn nếu bác chủ định xẻ rãnh như nhôm đinh hình thì mua nhôm lun đi. với cả ko xẻ rãnh vẫn chơi ke góc được mà


ý mình là thế này, mục đích là dễ căn chỉnh hơn thôi, còn hiệu quả hay bất hợp lý thế nào thì chưa thử, chưa lắp máy cnc bao giờ  nên chưa biết ạ  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): 
vẽ bằng pants nên hơi xấu  :Wink:

----------


## Tạ Hoàng Bảo Việt

> bác thông não cho em vụ này các, chưa hiểu


Em nữa bác ơi

----------


## Tạ Hoàng Bảo Việt

> Bác kekea viết thế này mà, bạn chưa hiểu hay cố tình chưa hiếu?
> *khung sắt kiếm dùng loại dầy, xẻ rãnh vào khoảng 10cm rồi xài vít và ke góc như nhôm định hình để căn chỉnh cho dễ*


xẻ rãnh ko dễ đâu bác ôi

----------


## Tạ Hoàng Bảo Việt

> ý mình là thế này, mục đích là dễ căn chỉnh hơn thôi, còn hiệu quả hay bất hợp lý thế nào thì chưa thử, chưa lắp máy cnc bao giờ  nên chưa biết ạ 
> vẽ bằng pants nên hơi xấu 
> Đính kèm 20042


Thế này thì yếu lắm bác ạ, thà dùng thép kỹ thuật loại đục lỗ sẵn thì hơn

----------


## kekea

> Thế này thì yếu lắm bác ạ, thà dùng thép kỹ thuật loại đục lỗ sẵn thì hơn


mình cũng nghĩ là yếu nhưng có thể rút ngắn rãnh lại, còn  nếu đục lỗ thì khoảng cách căn chỉnh lớn lắm, cũng không được đâu  :Confused:

----------

Tạ Hoàng Bảo Việt

----------


## Tạ Hoàng Bảo Việt

> mình cũng nghĩ là yếu nhưng có thể rút ngắn rãnh lại, còn  nếu đục lỗ thì khoảng cách căn chỉnh lớn lắm, cũng không được đâu


rãnh ngắn lại bác định đút ốc vào đâu

----------


## Tạ Hoàng Bảo Việt

> mình cũng nghĩ là yếu nhưng có thể rút ngắn rãnh lại, còn  nếu đục lỗ thì khoảng cách căn chỉnh lớn lắm, cũng không được đâu


https://www.facebook.com/giakegiare/...41360646152795
e vừa kiếm được chỗ này ko biết có nên dùng ko

----------


## kekea

> trạm hàn của bác tận 3l hơn á, của em có hơn l à


đấy mới cái module khiển thôi, chưa tính tay hàn, nguồn, công tắc các thứ lặt văt nữa, mình mua về tự ráp

----------

Tạ Hoàng Bảo Việt

----------


## Tạ Hoàng Bảo Việt

> đấy mới cái module khiển thôi, chưa tính tay hàn, nguồn, công tắc các thứ lặt văt nữa, mình mua về tự ráp


bác qua trang trước xem cái của em đi, nếu full set cả nguồn của nó khoảng 350k ( nguồn e có con nguồn tổ ong to phự rồi nên chỉ mua có trạm và tay hàn thui)

----------


## tradacnc

Trà đá CNC 


Anh sẽ hỗ trợ em ! 
Nhôm định hình và rail trượt mini nếu em tự dựng 



Hoặc nếu em ko thể dựng được hỗ trợ em một máy CNC mini hành trình nhỏ 




Hoặc khung máy full nhôm bao gồm đai và rail nhỏ 


Chúc em sớm thành công dự án của mình 
Em liên hệ sớm xác nhận với Anh 
 Trada CNC số 12 Hồ rùa ngõ 155 Trường Chinh Hà Nội 
Nhôm định hình

----------

nhatson, Tạ Hoàng Bảo Việt

----------


## son_heinz

kit hàn không nguồn chú em mua nhiêu đấy.
Nhiệt độ min là bao nhiêu vây

----------

Tạ Hoàng Bảo Việt

----------


## CKD

> Đính kèm 19853


Đã là mỏ hàn một chiều (DC) thì nên dùng với nguồn biến áp và nối đất. Vậy với tránh được tỉnh điện.

----------


## Tạ Hoàng Bảo Việt

> Trà đá CNC 
> 
> 
> Anh sẽ hỗ trợ em ! 
> Nhôm định hình và rail trượt mini nếu em tự dựng 
> 
> 
> 
> Hoặc nếu em ko thể dựng được hỗ trợ em một máy CNC mini hành trình nhỏ 
> ...


Được bác giúp thì còn j bằng bác ơi, e cảm ơn bác quá

----------


## Tạ Hoàng Bảo Việt

> kit hàn không nguồn chú em mua nhiêu đấy.
> Nhiệt độ min là bao nhiêu vây


E mua cả mấy thứ lặt vặt nữa là hơn 250k j đó, mấy ngày nay e đang bận 50 ngày bà nội e nên chưa đụng mấy

----------


## Tạ Hoàng Bảo Việt

> Đã là mỏ hàn một chiều (DC) thì nên dùng với nguồn biến áp và nối đất. Vậy với tránh được tỉnh điện.


Anh ơi trọng trạm hàn nó có cơ cấu băm xung pwm để ổn định nhiệt độ anh ạ. Nguồn biến áp 24v khó kiếm hàng ngon mà công suất bé quá anh ạ

----------


## Gamo

> Trà đá CNC 
> 
> 
> Anh sẽ hỗ trợ em ! 
> Nhôm định hình và rail trượt mini nếu em tự dựng 
> 
> 
> 
> Hoặc nếu em ko thể dựng được hỗ trợ em một máy CNC mini hành trình nhỏ 
> ...


Sao dạo này ko thấy bác Huy bán hàng ta?

----------

Tạ Hoàng Bảo Việt

----------


## Tạ Hoàng Bảo Việt

> Sao dạo này ko thấy bác Huy bán hàng ta?


Bác Gamo ơi, cạnh nhà bác có mảnh đất trống nào không, mai e chuyển vào làm hàng xóm nhà bác cho tiện làm  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):   :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):   :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## kekea

> bác qua trang trước xem cái của em đi, nếu full set cả nguồn của nó khoảng 350k ( nguồn e có con nguồn tổ ong to phự rồi nên chỉ mua có trạm và tay hàn thui)


cái của mình sau khi làm xong nó kiểu như thế này. xài lcd với nhiều chức năng hơn loại led như của bạn 1 tí

----------

CKD, Tạ Hoàng Bảo Việt

----------


## Tạ Hoàng Bảo Việt

> cái của mình sau khi làm xong nó kiểu như thế này. xài lcd với nhiều chức năng hơn loại led như của bạn 1 tí


Lúc đầu e cũng tính diy nhưng mà ko có cái để hàn thì diy kiểu chị bác

----------


## kekea

> Trà đá CNC 
> ...
> Anh sẽ hỗ trợ em ! 
> Nhôm định hình và rail trượt mini nếu em tự dựng 
> ...
> Hoặc nếu em ko thể dựng được hỗ trợ em một máy CNC mini hành trình nhỏ 
> ...
> Hoặc khung máy full nhôm bao gồm đai và rail nhỏ 
> ...
> ...


quá ngon! khi nào thiết kế xong e cũng phải tìm đến bác, chứ mua hàng mới thì không kham nổi  :Wink: 




> Anh ơi trọng trạm hàn nó có cơ cấu băm xung pwm để ổn định nhiệt độ anh ạ. Nguồn biến áp 24v khó kiếm hàng ngon mà công suất bé quá anh ạ


mua cái adapter laptop cũ zin theo máy (khoảng 150k) xài hơi bị ngon luôn

----------

Tạ Hoàng Bảo Việt

----------


## Gamo

> Bác Gamo ơi, cạnh nhà bác có mảnh đất trống nào không, mai e chuyển vào làm hàng xóm nhà bác cho tiện làm


Huhuhu, mình đâu cóa nhà đâu bác >.<

----------

Tạ Hoàng Bảo Việt

----------


## CKD

> Anh ơi trọng trạm hàn nó có cơ cấu băm xung pwm để ổn định nhiệt độ anh ạ. Nguồn biến áp 24v khó kiếm hàng ngon mà công suất bé quá anh ạ


Nó băm là chuyện của nó. Còn nguồn xung nhiễu tỉnh điện rất lớn.

Dùng theo kiểu này thì chỉ ổn định nhiệt là ngon. Còn về việc an toàn thì đôi khi còn tệ hơn mỏ hàn thường.

----------

Tạ Hoàng Bảo Việt

----------


## tradacnc

> Sao dạo này ko thấy bác Huy bán hàng ta?


Vâng em.  Em vẫn bán hàng mà. Bán ở nhà và bán nhiều hơn bác ạ. Vì bận nên ít lên trên này

----------

Tạ Hoàng Bảo Việt

----------


## linhdt1121

> Bác kekea viết thế này mà, bạn chưa hiểu hay cố tình chưa hiếu?
> *khung sắt kiếm dùng loại dầy, xẻ rãnh vào khoảng 10cm rồi xài vít và ke góc như nhôm định hình để căn chỉnh cho dễ*


Xin lỗi chủ thớt, em spam phát.
Vậy như cụ nói, giả sử em dùng hộp 200x200 thì nói sẻ rãnh 10cm thì là nó ntn.
Ko biết bác ko hiểu hay cố tình ko hiểu

----------

Tạ Hoàng Bảo Việt

----------


## Tạ Hoàng Bảo Việt

> quá ngon! khi nào thiết kế xong e cũng phải tìm đến bác, chứ mua hàng mới thì không kham nổi 
> 
> 
> 
> mua cái adapter laptop cũ zin theo máy (khoảng 150k) xài hơi bị ngon luôn


Thế thì khác gì con nguồn tổ ong anh, sợ còn kém hơn còn nguồn made in korea của e đang dùng

----------


## Tạ Hoàng Bảo Việt

> Huhuhu, mình đâu cóa nhà đâu bác >.<


Thể ổ bác ở đâu ạ, cho e ké cái ổ kế bên nhé  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## Tạ Hoàng Bảo Việt

> Nó băm là chuyện của nó. Còn nguồn xung nhiễu tỉnh điện rất lớn.
> 
> Dùng theo kiểu này thì chỉ ổn định nhiệt là ngon. Còn về việc an toàn thì đôi khi còn tệ hơn mỏ hàn thường.


Hay e nối gnd với đất anh nhé, lắp thêm 1 cơ số tụ nữa chắc ổn anh nhể  :Big Grin:

----------


## Tạ Hoàng Bảo Việt

> Xin lỗi chủ thớt, em spam phát.
> Vậy như cụ nói, giả sử em dùng hộp 200x200 thì nói sẻ rãnh 10cm thì là nó ntn.
> Ko biết bác ko hiểu hay cố tình ko hiểu


E thấy nhôm đinh hình rãnh nó như này chứ mình tự xẻ thì

----------


## cty686

> Xin lỗi chủ thớt, em spam phát.
> Vậy như cụ nói, giả sử em dùng hộp 200x200 thì nói sẻ rãnh 10cm thì là nó ntn.
> Ko biết bác ko hiểu hay cố tình ko hiểu


Bác ko thấy hình bác kekea vẽ đấy thôi. mấy trăm x mấy trăm vẫn sẻ được mà.
Hình bác kekea vẽ đây bác linhdt1121

----------

Tạ Hoàng Bảo Việt

----------


## son_heinz

nguồn 12V đôi dễ kiếm nhất mà em. Công suất cái mỏ hàn cỡ 30-40w nên càng dễ kiếm.
Ra mấy chị cân phế liệu dòm cái cục loa SUB vi tính hỏng cái nào cũng có, Chọn cái loa lớn chút là nó có cục nguồn to cỡ nguồn zin của máy hàn Quich936.
Giá cục nguồn thì chỉ 20-30k thôi.
Dùng biến áp thường cho mỏ hàn là yên tâm nhất khi hàn các linh kiện nhạy cảm với tĩnh điện.
Còn nếu dùng nguồn laptop thì cho đia chỉ đi a gửi tặng chú 1-2 gọi là quà động viên

----------

Tạ Hoàng Bảo Việt

----------


## Tạ Hoàng Bảo Việt

> nguồn 12V đôi dễ kiếm nhất mà em. Công suất cái mỏ hàn cỡ 30-40w nên càng dễ kiếm.
> Ra mấy chị cân phế liệu dòm cái cục loa SUB vi tính hỏng cái nào cũng có, Chọn cái loa lớn chút là nó có cục nguồn to cỡ nguồn zin của máy hàn Quich936.
> Giá cục nguồn thì chỉ 20-30k thôi.
> Dùng biến áp thường cho mỏ hàn là yên tâm nhất khi hàn các linh kiện nhạy cảm với tĩnh điện.
> Còn nếu dùng nguồn laptop thì cho đia chỉ đi a gửi tặng chú 1-2 gọi là quà động viên



Cảm ơn bác quá nhưng e đang dùng e nguồn xung này rồi bác à  :Embarrassment:

----------


## kekea

ngoài lề chút! mình xem ảnh thì cái làm mát bằng tháp bay hơi của bạn sử dụng thermoelectric đúng ko nhỉ?
cái này mình cũng đang ngâm cứu làm sao đạt được -160 độ, trên youtube có lão bên Nga đạt được được -60 độ  :Big Grin:

----------

Tạ Hoàng Bảo Việt

----------


## Tạ Hoàng Bảo Việt

> ngoài lề chút! mình xem ảnh thì cái làm mát bằng tháp bay hơi của bạn sử dụng thermoelectric đúng ko nhỉ?
> cái này mình cũng đang ngâm cứu làm sao đạt được -160 độ, trên youtube có lão bên Nga đạt được được -60 độ


Nếu cho mình nguồn tài chính đủ mạnh thì ko là vấn đề

----------


## CKD

@Việt.
Về cơ bản thì Huy trà đá đã gút lại nhiều nổi lo. Vậy sau khi cõ time em nên nhanh chóng chốt phương án.
- phương án làm máy.
- dự toán vậy tư: nhôm, ray, vit cần gì? Liên hệ với bác Huy trà đá. Sau đó báo cáo kết quả là có được gì và cần thêm gì.
- Cụ Huy sau khi xác định tài trợ cũng nên xác nhận số lượng, khối lượng vật tư lên đây để anh em biết mà tiếp tục ủng hộ.

----------

Tạ Hoàng Bảo Việt

----------


## kekea

> Nếu cho mình nguồn tài chính đủ mạnh thì ko là vấn đề


tài chính mà đủ mạnh thì mình là chả ngâm cứu nữa. với lại hiện tại theo mình biết thì hiệu suất lạnh tối đa của thermoelectric là - 90độC trên lý thuyết (đk hotside ko tăng nhiệt độ), loại hơn nữa chưa tìm ra.

----------

Tạ Hoàng Bảo Việt

----------


## Tạ Hoàng Bảo Việt

> @Việt.
> Về cơ bản thì Huy trà đá đã gút lại nhiều nổi lo. Vậy sau khi cõ time em nên nhanh chóng chốt phương án.
> - phương án làm máy.
> - dự toán vậy tư: nhôm, ray, vit cần gì? Liên hệ với bác Huy trà đá. Sau đó báo cáo kết quả là có được gì và cần thêm gì.
> - Cụ Huy sau khi xác định tài trợ cũng nên xác nhận số lượng, khối lượng vật tư lên đây để anh em biết mà tiếp tục ủng hộ.


E tính hạ khung xuống nhỉnh hơn khổ b4 là 250 * 350mm ( Nếu điều kiện cho phép thì có thể em cho lên luôn là 300*400mm) anh ạ. e tính chơi thép hộp bằng cách là bắt ốc ke góc cẩn thận rồi đem hàn để gia tăng độ chắc chắn. Vỏ ngoài e tính chơi cách âm chứ cnc nhôm mà để trong nhà thì ăn chửi ốm anh à. Spindle thì e tính chơi spindle cũ loại be bé cỡ này http://muabancnc.com/index.php?route...&product_id=65
Máng hứng nước thì e tính chơi full inox ( chống rỉ ý mà ^^). Anh thấy e build vậy ổn chưa ạ

----------


## Tạ Hoàng Bảo Việt

> tài chính mà đủ mạnh thì mình là chả ngâm cứu nữa. với lại hiện tại theo mình biết thì hiệu suất lạnh tối đa của thermoelectric là - 90độC trên lý thuyết (đk hotside ko tăng nhiệt độ), loại hơn nữa chưa tìm ra.


Cái chính là kinh nghiệm thui chứ theo lí thuyết thì mình nghĩ nhiệt độ có thể hạ xuống hơn -160 độ nhiều ( độ C nhé)

----------


## sieunhim

Với sắt: ưu điểm là chi phí rẻ nhưng việc gia công, lắp ghép cân chỉnh khá khó với ng mới và ko chuyên, nếu mang ra tiệm cho ng ta gia công thì chi phí khá cao. 
Nhôm hình: dễ gia công lắp ghép, chi phí thì hơi cao nhưng nếu so với việc làm = sắt hộp thì a thấy nên lựa chọn phương án xài nhôm hình tốt hơn.

----------

Tạ Hoàng Bảo Việt

----------


## Tạ Hoàng Bảo Việt

> Với sắt: ưu điểm là chi phí rẻ nhưng việc gia công, lắp ghép cân chỉnh khá khó với ng mới và ko chuyên, nếu mang ra tiệm cho ng ta gia công thì chi phí khá cao. 
> Nhôm hình: dễ gia công lắp ghép, chi phí thì hơi cao nhưng nếu so với việc làm = sắt hộp thì a thấy nên lựa chọn phương án xài nhôm hình tốt hơn.


Em tính khoan lỗ rồi bắt ốc xong mới đem hàn anh ạ. Theo anh phương án đó có khả thi không ạ

----------


## sieunhim

A đã từng làm 1 khung máy bằng sắt nhưng vì đk không đủ và khả năng có giới hạn vì a cũng mới tiếp xúc với cnc và lại là dân ngoại đạo nên đành để đó và chuyển qua làm khung bằng nhôm hình thấy dễ hơn. Đây chỉ là những gì a đúc kết khi làm máy thôi, kinh nghiệm cũng chả có và so với mấy anh trên 4rum thì chả là gì. 
Hơn nữa bác tradacnc đã ủng hộ e về vật tư nhôm hình thì a nghĩ e nên sử dụng sẽ ok hơn là làm = sắt hộp

----------

Tạ Hoàng Bảo Việt

----------


## Tạ Hoàng Bảo Việt

> A đã từng làm 1 khung máy bằng sắt nhưng vì đk không đủ và khả năng có giới hạn vì a cũng mới tiếp xúc với cnc và lại là dân ngoại đạo nên đành để đó và chuyển qua làm khung bằng nhôm hình thấy dễ hơn. Đây chỉ là những gì a đúc kết khi làm máy thôi, kinh nghiệm cũng chả có và so với mấy anh trên 4rum thì chả là gì. 
> Hơn nữa bác tradacnc đã ủng hộ e về vật tư nhôm hình thì a nghĩ e nên sử dụng sẽ ok hơn là làm = sắt hộp


Em tính cnc nhôm nên với đồng đỏ sợ khung nhôm nó không chịu nổi anh ạ

----------


## ronaldinho_07

> Em tính khoan lỗ rồi bắt ốc xong mới đem hàn anh ạ. Theo anh phương án đó có khả thi không ạ


Không, hàn đem phay thì được, tham khảo madvac cnc nhé.
 Hoặc canh chỉnh xong đổ keo epoxy rồi xiết ốc.

----------

Tạ Hoàng Bảo Việt

----------


## Tạ Hoàng Bảo Việt

> Không, hàn đem phay thì được, tham khảo madvac cnc nhé.
>  Hoặc canh chỉnh xong đổ keo epoxy rồi xiết ốc.


Liệu thế có CNC nổi đồng or nhôm ko bác ?_?

----------


## CKD

Đây là những sản phẩm chạy trên máy full nhôm, dùng driver bèo TB6560

http://forum.cncprovn.com/threads/98...for-Zenoah-G38
http://forum.cncprovn.com/threads/27...ll=1#post17643
http://forum.cncprovn.com/threads/10...g-Spindle-Grip
http://forum.cncprovn.com/threads/110-Gia-cong-goi-do
http://forum.cncprovn.com/threads/16...ao-khong-ngung

----------

Tạ Hoàng Bảo Việt

----------


## Tuấn

> Em tính khoan lỗ rồi bắt ốc xong mới đem hàn anh ạ. Theo anh phương án đó có khả thi không ạ


Chào bạn, phương pháp khoan lỗ, bắt ốc rồi hàn thì mình góp ý thế này :
- Khó tránh cong vênh, thường thì không mấy người thợ hàn chú ý đến việc cong vênh và cũng ít người kiểm soát được độ cong vênh khi hàn.
Thường muốn để hàn thành góc vuông, người ta phải gá hơi lệch, rồi hàn để nó co theo chiều họ mong muốn, làm thế dễ hơn khi bạn đã căn vuông rồi bảo họ hàn giữ nguyên như ban đầu.
Thợ hàn cho bạn góc vuông mà khi bạn ép cái ke vuông vào không hở sáng đã là tốt lắm rồi, còn cho đồng hồ so vào căn thì kim nó vẫn nhảy chứ không mong nó đứng im được đâu.

Bạn nên đặt mục tiêu dựng máy luôn lên hàng đầu, rồi theo đó mà tính tiếp.

Nếu bạn muốn dựng máy để nghiên cứu thì bạn cứ thỏa sức mà chế tác. Bạn còn trẻ ( học lớp 10 thì phải ) Vậy nếu bạn chế tác từ bây giờ, đến lúc bạn học xong cao đẳng hay đại học gì gì đó, vốn liếng hiểu biết của bạn về nhiều lĩnh vực đã kha khá rồi. Bạn chú ý chế tạo máy cnc chỉ là một phần trong cơ khí chế tạo máy thôi, có nhiều thứ mà những thử nghiệm bây giờ của bạn sau này mang lại hiệu quả nhất định.

Còn nếu bạn muốn làm máy để chạy ra sản phẩm luôn và ngay, nên kiếm lấy một mẫu máy nào đó ( trên mạng chẳng hạn ) về vẽ lại cái ảnh ấy trong cad hay cái gì cũng được. Sau đó phóng to, thu nhỏ cho nó đúng hành trình mình mong muốn, roài theo nó chiến thui.

----------

Tạ Hoàng Bảo Việt

----------


## sieunhim

Anh thấy Việt cứ lan man hoài mà chưa đâu vào đâu cả. E nên :
1 - Ngồi tổng kết lại xem em đã có gì (tài chính, vật tư... cả đồ được cho và đồ e đã có). 
2 - Lên bản vẽ máy (2d cũng được)
3 - Sau đó thì tính toán xem với mong muốn của mình (khổ máy e định làm, loại vật tư định sử dụng) thì còn thiếu những gì, cần chi phí bao nhiêu

Rồi đưa lên tham khảo ý kiến của mọi ng để chỉnh sửa, chốt phương án, và bắt tay vào làm.* Cứ như thế này a nghĩ hết hè e cũng chưa bắt tay vào làm được*.

A vẫn ủng hộ việc sử dụng nhôm định hình làm khung máy Dẫn chứng thì bác CKD đã cho e thấy rồi và vì a đã làm rồi và con máy mới nâng cấp của anh cũng toàn nhôm - vẫn phay nhôm ào ào. Hơn nữa với vật tư này e diy sẽ dễ dàng hơn và đã có người tài trợ.

----------

Tạ Hoàng Bảo Việt

----------


## Tạ Hoàng Bảo Việt

> Anh thấy Việt cứ lan man hoài mà chưa đâu vào đâu cả. E nên :
> 1 - Ngồi tổng kết lại xem em đã có gì (tài chính, vật tư... cả đồ được cho và đồ e đã có). 
> 2 - Lên bản vẽ máy (2d cũng được)
> 3 - Sau đó thì tính toán xem với mong muốn của mình (khổ máy e định làm, loại vật tư định sử dụng) thì còn thiếu những gì, cần chi phí bao nhiêu
> 
> Rồi đưa lên tham khảo ý kiến của mọi ng để chỉnh sửa, chốt phương án, và bắt tay vào làm.* Cứ như thế này a nghĩ hết hè e cũng chưa bắt tay vào làm được*.
> 
> A vẫn ủng hộ việc sử dụng nhôm định hình làm khung máy Dẫn chứng thì bác CKD đã cho e thấy rồi và vì a đã làm rồi và con máy mới nâng cấp của anh cũng toàn nhôm - vẫn phay nhôm ào ào. Hơn nữa với vật tư này e diy sẽ dễ dàng hơn và đã có người tài trợ.


Nếu khung nhôm mà phay nhôm tốt thì e sẽ chơi nhôm anh ạ. Chỉ sợ chạy nhôm nghe nó kêu mà xót thì. À mà anh ơi http://muabancnc.com/index.php?route...&product_id=65 E tính dùng con này để CNC nhôm (chậm thui) thì liệu có chơi được ko anh ?_?

----------


## Tạ Hoàng Bảo Việt

> Đây là những sản phẩm chạy trên máy full nhôm, dùng driver bèo TB6560
> 
> http://forum.cncprovn.com/threads/98...for-Zenoah-G38
> http://forum.cncprovn.com/threads/27...ll=1#post17643
> http://forum.cncprovn.com/threads/10...g-Spindle-Grip
> http://forum.cncprovn.com/threads/110-Gia-cong-goi-do
> http://forum.cncprovn.com/threads/16...ao-khong-ngung


E tính chơi theo kiểu bàn máy là trục xy lun được không anh

----------


## Tạ Hoàng Bảo Việt

> Chào bạn, phương pháp khoan lỗ, bắt ốc rồi hàn thì mình góp ý thế này :
> - Khó tránh cong vênh, thường thì không mấy người thợ hàn chú ý đến việc cong vênh và cũng ít người kiểm soát được độ cong vênh khi hàn.
> Thường muốn để hàn thành góc vuông, người ta phải gá hơi lệch, rồi hàn để nó co theo chiều họ mong muốn, làm thế dễ hơn khi bạn đã căn vuông rồi bảo họ hàn giữ nguyên như ban đầu.
> Thợ hàn cho bạn góc vuông mà khi bạn ép cái ke vuông vào không hở sáng đã là tốt lắm rồi, còn cho đồng hồ so vào căn thì kim nó vẫn nhảy chứ không mong nó đứng im được đâu.
> 
> Bạn nên đặt mục tiêu dựng máy luôn lên hàng đầu, rồi theo đó mà tính tiếp.
> 
> Nếu bạn muốn dựng máy để nghiên cứu thì bạn cứ thỏa sức mà chế tác. Bạn còn trẻ ( học lớp 10 thì phải ) Vậy nếu bạn chế tác từ bây giờ, đến lúc bạn học xong cao đẳng hay đại học gì gì đó, vốn liếng hiểu biết của bạn về nhiều lĩnh vực đã kha khá rồi. Bạn chú ý chế tạo máy cnc chỉ là một phần trong cơ khí chế tạo máy thôi, có nhiều thứ mà những thử nghiệm bây giờ của bạn sau này mang lại hiệu quả nhất định.
> 
> Còn nếu bạn muốn làm máy để chạy ra sản phẩm luôn và ngay, nên kiếm lấy một mẫu máy nào đó ( trên mạng chẳng hạn ) về vẽ lại cái ảnh ấy trong cad hay cái gì cũng được. Sau đó phóng to, thu nhỏ cho nó đúng hành trình mình mong muốn, roài theo nó chiến thui.


Chả nhẽ e lại thuê thợ đúc nguyên cho mình 1 dàn máy = nhôm ( chỗ e nhiều nhôm thỏi lắm, mỗi thỏi dài độ nửa mét, rộng tầm 10-15cm, cao tầm 7-10cm ) anh ạ  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## CKD

Hãy tập trung vào mục tiêu, chi phí. Đừng mơ mọng quá vì chi phí rất hạn hẹp. Hãy phát triển ý tưởng dựa trên các vật tư được hứa hổ trợ.

----------

Tạ Hoàng Bảo Việt

----------


## solero

Kỳ vọng vào chức năng của máy quá nhiều + sợ này sợ kia thì dự án sẽ càng treo lâu.

Đúng như bác CKD nói. Chốt 1 mục tiêu khả thi (có đồ, có chi phí) và bắt tay vào làm thôi.

P/s: chủ thớt:

- Máy dùng để kiếm tiền ngay thì phải đầu tư tiền bạc
- Máy dùng để nghiên cứu thì phải đầu tư thời gian, công sức, mối quan hệ...
- Việc dễ làm trước việc khó làm sau. 

Dễ ở đây là có khung rồi, cư chạy dây đai sẵn có, làm phần điện để máy chạy cho tốt, có thêm thời gian tìm hiểu máy, biết điểm yếu điểm mạnh của hệ điện, của hệ cơ, của hệ điều khiển khi đó bắt tay vào làm máy lớn sẽ đỡ phải trả học phí hơn.

Một lợi ích nữa là khi có máy bé chạy tốt thì kêu gọi đầu tư sẽ dễ hàng hơn.

----------

Tạ Hoàng Bảo Việt

----------


## Tạ Hoàng Bảo Việt

> Hãy tập trung vào mục tiêu, chi phí. Đừng mơ mọng quá vì chi phí rất hạn hẹp. Hãy phát triển ý tưởng dựa trên các vật tư được hứa hổ trợ.


À anh xem qua cho e có nên dùng loại spindle này không ạhttp://muabancnc.com/index.php?route...&product_id=65

----------


## Tạ Hoàng Bảo Việt

> Kỳ vọng vào chức năng của máy quá nhiều + sợ này sợ kia thì dự án sẽ càng treo lâu.
> 
> Đúng như bác CKD nói. Chốt 1 mục tiêu khả thi (có đồ, có chi phí) và bắt tay vào làm thôi.
> 
> P/s: chủ thớt:
> 
> - Máy dùng để kiếm tiền ngay thì phải đầu tư tiền bạc
> - Máy dùng để nghiên cứu thì phải đầu tư thời gian, công sức, mối quan hệ...
> - Việc dễ làm trước việc khó làm sau. 
> ...


Em tính chơi phương án bàn phôi là trục xy lun anh ạ

----------


## solero

> Em tính chơi phương án bàn phôi là trục xy lun anh ạ


Mục đích gì khiến em chọn kiểu này?

----------

Tạ Hoàng Bảo Việt

----------


## Tạ Hoàng Bảo Việt

> Mục đích gì khiến em chọn kiểu này?


Tại e thấy kiểu này phù hợp với tiêu chí 1 step cho mỗi trục và theo quan điểm của em thì kiểu này máy đầm và chắc chắn hơn anh ạ

----------


## CKD

> Tại e thấy kiểu này phù hợp với tiêu chí 1 step cho mỗi trục và theo quan điểm của em thì kiểu này máy đầm và chắc chắn hơn anh ạ


Vậy em có cân đối chi phí chế tạo phần khung thử chưa? Cách thức chế tạo, lắp ráp.

----------


## Tạ Hoàng Bảo Việt

> Vậy em có cân đối chi phí chế tạo phần khung thử chưa? Cách thức chế tạo, lắp ráp.



Em tính chơi nhôm đinh hình anh ạ. À mà anh xem qua cái spindle e gửi link chưa, e tính mua loại đó, không biết ổn không anh ?_?

----------


## Rockyboy

Vậy là làm máy C rồi. Spindle cũng tạm ổn ăn nhôm đồng đc (1 bộ giá 1t2 ). Mà để làm đc tản nhiệt nước thì máy phải cân chỉnh chính sát khá cao không thôi bị sì nước à. 
Mà máy kiếm gạo thì phải đầu tư trồng lúa em à. Tệ tệ cũng 10triệu cho một máy 20x20 ăn nhôm đồng gọi là tạm ổn.

----------

Tạ Hoàng Bảo Việt

----------


## Tạ Hoàng Bảo Việt

> Vậy là làm máy C rồi. Spindle cũng tạm ổn ăn nhôm đồng đc (1 bộ giá 1t2 ). Mà để làm đc tản nhiệt nước thì máy phải cân chỉnh chính sát khá cao không thôi bị sì nước à. 
> Mà máy kiếm gạo thì phải đầu tư trồng lúa em à. Tệ tệ cũng 10triệu cho một máy 20x20 ăn nhôm đồng gọi là tạm ổn.


Cái spidle e chọn bên trên là tạm ổn á anh, vậy là ok rồi. Lúc đầu e định chơi kiểu motor 3 pha xong kéo đầu cắt cơ nhưng mà chỗ e đăng ký điện 3 pha mắc quá ( phí nhớt, nhiếc cho nó trơn là 5 củ rồi). À mà có anh nào dùng con spindle ý rồi cho e hỏi con ý có phải tản nhiệt nước không hay dùng tản gió vậy ?_?

----------


## Rockyboy

Tản nhiệt đúng của nó là dầu. Mà đa số anh em cho nó làm mát bằng gió cũng đc.

----------

Tạ Hoàng Bảo Việt

----------


## Tạ Hoàng Bảo Việt

> Tản nhiệt đúng của nó là dầu. Mà đa số anh em cho nó làm mát bằng gió cũng đc.


Vậy thì em mua độ 1 m ống đồng về uốn thành lò xo rồi thả vào tháp bay hơi của e rồi cho dầu tuần hoàn qua chắc mát anh nhề

----------


## CKD

Em dạo một vòng internet tìm cái mẫu nào phù hợp với mẫu máy em muốn làm nhất. Up lên xem nào?

Tiêu chí mỗi trục 1 motor thì đầy, hầu như mẫu máy nào cũng dùng mỗi trục 1 motor cả.

Phương án là nhôm hình. Ok, nhưng các liên kết sẽ làm thế nào và thi công ra sao?

Lưu ý là như ảnh của tra đá, thì nhôm hình chỉ khoảng 40x40 thôi.

Nghe nói là em đang bận việc gia đình. Đã xong chưa? Có đang bận làm việc gì khác không?

----------

Tạ Hoàng Bảo Việt

----------


## Tạ Hoàng Bảo Việt

> Em dạo một vòng internet tìm cái mẫu nào phù hợp với mẫu máy em muốn làm nhất. Up lên xem nào?
> 
> Tiêu chí mỗi trục 1 motor thì đầy, hầu như mẫu máy nào cũng dùng mỗi trục 1 motor cả.
> 
> Phương án là nhôm hình. Ok, nhưng các liên kết sẽ làm thế nào và thi công ra sao?
> 
> Lưu ý là như ảnh của tra đá, thì nhôm hình chỉ khoảng 40x40 thôi.
> 
> Nghe nói là em đang bận việc gia đình. Đã xong chưa? Có đang bận làm việc gì khác không?


Dạng như mẫu này anh nè nhưng em chơi full nhôm định hình. À mà chỗ e có nhôm tấm dầy độ 10mm có dùng được không anh, đồng tấm cũng dầy chừng đó mà toàn hàng phế liệu không à

----------


## CKD

Biết là C-frame rồi.
Nhưng tìm hiểu xem nếu làm mẫu này với nhôm hình thì làm thế nào.
Nếu bó hẹp trên diễn đàn thì hình như không có con C nào là Nhôm cả.

À. Mà kích thước là 200x300 hay 300x400

Em làm được bộ trao đổi nhiệt, chắc khã năng tìm thông tin cũng khá. Do đó anh chỉ đặt câu hỏi, hạn chế cho lời giải.
Ngoài ra chịu khó đọc, hiểu, hết tất cả các ý khi trao đổi. Tìm hiểu và cho ý kiến cho tất cả. Chứ mỗi lần trả lời có 1 ý thì tới tết công gô mới xong.

----------

Tạ Hoàng Bảo Việt

----------


## Tạ Hoàng Bảo Việt

> Biết là C-frame rồi.
> Nhưng tìm hiểu xem nếu làm mẫu này với nhôm hình thì làm thế nào.
> Nếu bó hẹp trên diễn đàn thì hình như không có con C nào là Nhôm cả.
> 
> À. Mà kích thước là 200x300 hay 300x400


E tính làm 250mm*350mm (khổ b5) nếu thấy có thể cố được lên 300*400 thì e cố lun anh à

----------


## Tạ Hoàng Bảo Việt

> Biết là C-frame rồi.
> Nhưng tìm hiểu xem nếu làm mẫu này với nhôm hình thì làm thế nào.
> Nếu bó hẹp trên diễn đàn thì hình như không có con C nào là Nhôm cả.
> 
> À. Mà kích thước là 200x300 hay 300x400
> 
> Em làm được bộ trao đổi nhiệt, chắc khã năng tìm thông tin cũng khá. Do đó anh chỉ đặt câu hỏi, hạn chế cho lời giải.
> Ngoài ra chịu khó đọc, hiểu, hết tất cả các ý khi trao đổi. Tìm hiểu và cho ý kiến cho tất cả. Chứ mỗi lần trả lời có 1 ý thì tới tết công gô mới xong.


Về bộ giải nhiệt bằng tháp bay hơi thì e có nghiên cứu qua ( chỉ ở dạng nhà dùng thui anh ạ, theo tính toán của em 1 cái tháp be bé, cao cỡ 1m, đường kính ống 90mm có khả năng giải nhiệt trên 500w ( e đang giải nhiệt cho 4 em sò nóng lạnh, mỗi e theo thông tin nhà sản xuất cung cấp là 230w mỗi em))

----------


## CKD

Có vài ý thế này.
1. C frame nếu kết cấu làm so sài thì độ cứng vững thua xa router hoặc H frame.
2. Như đã nói, không xoáy vào trọng tâm, không tập trung trao đổi thông tin để có thể định hướng và quyết định nhanh thì tới tết công gô mới xong.

Xoay quanh chủ đề này thấy cũng lâu mà chưa có gì cụ thể. Tạm tóm lượt:
- Diễn đàn hổ trợ 03 bộ motor (BeDrive & step 57 ngắn) đủ làm dự án nhỏ.
- CKD hổ trợ Mach3 BOB lpt
- Huy trà đá hứa hổ trợ nhôm profile, ray vít v.v... nhưng chưa cụ thể vì chờ xem có đúng nhu cầu và có sẵn không.

Các nội dung về nhu cầu, kiểu mẫu vẫn còn mơ hồ.

Tạm thời riêng anh sẽ tạm không ý kiến nữa vì chưa biết phải ý kiến thế nào. Những vướng mắc đã đặt ra vẫn chưa có giải đáp thoả đáng.

Chúc em sơm thành công.

----------

josphamduy, Tạ Hoàng Bảo Việt

----------


## Tạ Hoàng Bảo Việt

> Có vài ý thế này.
> 1. C frame nếu kết cấu làm so sài thì độ cứng vững thua xa router hoặc H frame.
> 2. Như đã nói, không xoáy vào trọng tâm, không tập trung trao đổi thông tin để có thể định hướng và quyết định nhanh thì tới tết công gô mới xong.
> 
> Xoay quanh chủ đề này thấy cũng lâu mà chưa có gì cụ thể. Tạm tóm lượt:
> - Diễn đàn hổ trợ 03 bộ motor (BeDrive & step 57 ngắn) đủ làm dự án nhỏ.
> - CKD hổ trợ Mach3 BOB lpt
> - Huy trà đá hứa hổ trợ nhôm profile, ray vít v.v... nhưng chưa cụ thể vì chờ xem có đúng nhu cầu và có sẵn không.
> 
> ...


E tính đúc nhôm làm khung luôn anh ạ vì chỗ e tương đối nhiều nhôm thỏi nên đúc cũng nghe vẻ ok hơn mà nghe chừng đầm hơn anh ạ. Theo anh có nên không ạ, e tính chia máy làm 2 khối là bàn đỡ xy là khối đỡ trục z rồi đem mài dũa, gắn lại cho vuông góc hơn

----------

josphamduy

----------


## nhatson

bad news, cuộc tìm kiếm sơ bộ, em ko còn con pic4550 nào để tặng rồi  :Frown:

----------

Tạ Hoàng Bảo Việt

----------


## Tạ Hoàng Bảo Việt

> bad news, cuộc tìm kiếm sơ bộ, em ko còn con pic4550 nào để tặng rồi


Là sao anh, anh chuyên lập trình PIC ạ ?_?

----------


## linhdt1121

> E tính đúc nhôm làm khung luôn anh ạ vì chỗ e tương đối nhiều nhôm thỏi nên đúc cũng nghe vẻ ok hơn mà nghe chừng đầm hơn anh ạ. Theo anh có nên không ạ, e tính chia máy làm 2 khối là bàn đỡ xy là khối đỡ trục z rồi đem mài dũa, gắn lại cho vuông góc hơn


Em nên tính kỹ vấn đề này, vì chi phí cho việc đúc vs gia công sẽ cực lớn

----------

Tạ Hoàng Bảo Việt

----------


## Tạ Hoàng Bảo Việt

> Em nên tính kỹ vấn đề này, vì chi phí cho việc đúc vs gia công sẽ cực lớn


E tính nấu bằng nhôm bơ bia anh à, còn lại chỉ lo kiếm chỗ nấu thui anh

----------


## Tạ Hoàng Bảo Việt

Gấp Gấp, các bác ơi, e mới kiếm được 1 lô nhôm tấm, loại dầy khoảnh 50mm, có bác nào ham hố không ạ. Nó kêu là không lấy thì chiều mai nó bán tất

----------


## phandinh157

Chào các bác, em người mới cũng dự tính DIY CNC mini 25x35 (chi phí ban đầu  khoảng 4t5 + đang đi làm cày kiếm tiền thêm) chủ yếu để tìm tòi, tự học không biết bắt đầu từ đâu.
Nhờ các bác trong diễn đàn giúp đỡ.
Thanks.

----------


## Tạ Hoàng Bảo Việt

> Chào các bác, em người mới cũng dự tính DIY CNC mini 25x35 (chi phí ban đầu  khoảng 4t5 + đang đi làm cày kiếm tiền thêm) chủ yếu để tìm tòi, tự học không biết bắt đầu từ đâu.
> Nhờ các bác trong diễn đàn giúp đỡ.
> Thanks.


Bác tính chơi cnc spindle hay cnc laser

----------

phandinh157

----------


## phandinh157

> Bác tính chơi cnc spindle hay cnc laser


Thanks bạn.
Mình tính chơi cnc spindle , tạm thời cho nó ăn gỗ.

----------

Tạ Hoàng Bảo Việt

----------


## duannguyen cnc Gỗ

bửa giờ Anh cũng theo dõi bài em suốt,
thấy hơi loãng rùi, tập trung nào đề tài nào  :Wink: 
Cho anh học lóm nữa

----------

Tạ Hoàng Bảo Việt

----------


## Tạ Hoàng Bảo Việt

> bửa giờ Anh cũng theo dõi bài em suốt,
> thấy hơi loãng rùi, tập trung nào đề tài nào 
> Cho anh học lóm nữa


E đang chờ nhà lo bán quả máy của dự án trước, bán xong e bay qua đây liền

----------


## CKD

Dự trù kinh phí cũng xác định được.
Vật tư cũng có thể phán đoán được một ít. Tạm thống kê như vầy.
- BOB
- Driver & step 57 ngắn.
- Ray thì đề nghị bác Huy trà đá kiểm tra giúp xem có thể ủng hộ được gì trong số này (sl là 2 nếu ray, sl là 1 nếu vit), nếu ngắn hơn thì kiểm tra và cho số liệu cụ thể giúp nhé
--- ray 15 dài 600
--- ray 15 dài 500
--- ray 15 dài 300
--- vit các loại, hành trình max 400, 300, 150.
Nếu có và ủng hộ cho tặng hoặc bán rẻ (vừa bán vừa cho) thì bác cho kích thước cụ thể, chi phí cụ thể, mã số cụ thể để em nó yên lòng.
Và để dành khi em nó cần thì gởi theo đúng tiêu chí.

Thật lòng mình thấy hơi rối khi em nó có vẻ mất tập trung và có vẽ chưa định hướng được những gì phải làm, mình cũng không rỏ lắm. Có trao đổi sơ qua message, thấy không phải là không có khã năng. Nhưng những gì em ấy đang muốn thì mình đánh giá khã năng thất bại cao. Chắc em nó có nhiều mong muốn quá nên nhất thời không biết nên bỏ cái gì và ưu tiên cái gì đồng thời có quá nhiều khái niệm về cơ khí chế tạo mà em ấy chưa biết tới nên việc hình dung phải làm gì khá khó khăn.

Thôi thì cho em nó chút thời gian. Chỉ sợ tới lúc ấy, anh em máy móc đã nguội lạnh thì nhịp độ sẽ giảm xuống, bớt xôi động.

----------

Tạ Hoàng Bảo Việt

----------


## Tạ Hoàng Bảo Việt

> Dự trù kinh phí cũng xác định được.
> Vật tư cũng có thể phán đoán được một ít. Tạm thống kê như vầy.
> - BOB
> - Driver & step 57 ngắn.
> - Ray thì đề nghị bác Huy trà đá kiểm tra giúp xem có thể ủng hộ được gì trong số này (sl là 2 nếu ray, sl là 1 nếu vit), nếu ngắn hơn thì kiểm tra và cho số liệu cụ thể giúp nhé
> --- ray 15 dài 600
> --- ray 15 dài 500
> --- ray 15 dài 300
> --- vit các loại, hành trình max 400, 300, 150.
> ...


Anh ơi, Nếu chơi khung sắt thì step 57 có kéo nổi trục Z không hay là phải chơi giảm tốc or nâng lên step 86 hả anh ?_?. Về việc hàn khung thì anh thợ hàn chỗ e kêu là nếu cần chính xác cao thì nên chơi sắt dày + mài vát thì hàn sẽ ok hơn. Anh thấy vậy có ổn không ạ ?

----------


## CKD

Em chưa biết gì thì nên nghe từ những người có kinh nghiệm. Sau đó có thể kiểm chứng thông tin lại từ internet.

Bác Tuấn (anh em thân gọi vui là Tuấn hói) là chuyên gia (ít nhất trên diễn đàn và đã viết bài) trong lĩnh vực hàn. Có xác định hàn kiểu gì cũng biến dạng. Tất nhiên anh cũng chẵng tin ông ấy, nhưng ổng là chuyên gia thì anh cũng là chiên xào. Anh tin là không có ai hàn mà không biến dạng. Vì như anh là thợ bậc 6 rồi mà hàn nó còn cong queo đây nói chi mấy ông thợ bậc thấp hơn.

Và tất nhiên sẽ có cách để hạn chế biến dạng nhưng muốn làm đúng thì ít ra phải qua trường lớp & kết hợp với kinh nghiệm thực tế nhiều năm.

Vậy nếu làm khung sắt thì em tiến hành gia công lại cắc mặt lắp ghép thế nào? bằng phương pháp gì? Hoặc khữ dung sai ra sao?

----------

Tạ Hoàng Bảo Việt

----------


## Tạ Hoàng Bảo Việt

> Em chưa biết gì thì nên nghe từ những người có kinh nghiệm. Sau đó có thể kiểm chứng thông tin lại từ internet.
> 
> Bác Tuấn (anh em thân gọi vui là Tuấn hói) là chuyên gia (ít nhất trên diễn đàn và đã viết bài) trong lĩnh vực hàn. Có xác định hàn kiểu gì cũng biến dạng. Tất nhiên anh cũng chẵng tin ông ấy, nhưng ổng là chuyên gia thì anh cũng là chiên xào. Anh tin là không có ai hàn mà không biến dạng. Vì như anh là thợ bậc 6 rồi mà hàn nó còn cong queo đây nói chi mấy ông thợ bậc thấp hơn.
> 
> Và tất nhiên sẽ có cách để hạn chế biến dạng nhưng muốn làm đúng thì ít ra phải qua trường lớp & kết hợp với kinh nghiệm thực tế nhiều năm.
> 
> Vậy nếu làm khung sắt thì em tiến hành gia công lại cắc mặt lắp ghép thế nào? bằng phương pháp gì? Hoặc khữ dung sai ra sao?


 E tính là ở các chỗ cần hàn thì mình sẽ mài vát, chiều dài thì nên cắt thừa ra khoảng 2mm rồi sau khi hàn xong thì đo lại và tính độ hụt, nếu đủ rồi thì thôi còn không thì dũa đến mức cần thiết rồi hàn tiếp. Trước e tính dùng ke các góc để cho vuông vức xong mới hàn, nhưng không nhớ bác nào kêu là để thợ nó tự ướm hay hơn. Hàn thì e tính dùng mũi hàn tầm 3ly2 là vừa, e tính chơi thép định hình. Phần khử dung sai thì e tính hàn gá trước rồi mới hàn chặt hoặc hàn bằng nhiều mối nhỏ đắp lên nhau rồi sau đó mài lại để tăng tính thẩm mĩ.  :Stick Out Tongue:  A thấy vậy ổn không ạ ?_?

----------


## CKD

Không!
Em nói cứ như đang tưởng tượng và chưa bao giờ thấy hàn thật sự (chưa nói đến hàn đúng).
Sắt mài còn chưa ăn thua, nói gì dũa vài mm?
Nhưng chắc chắn mài có thể giải quyết vấn đề làm tinh, khử sai phần nào. Nhưng đúng tới mức nào thì không dám chắc. Khi em bảo với anh có thể mài nhôm sau khi đúc thì anh nghĩ.. em cũng chưa thật sự mài.

Với những gì anh đoán em biết về kết cấu. Cơ bản sẽ có niềm tin thành công nếu anh thợ hàn cho em thoả mãn.
- hàn mà cong.
- biến dạng không sửa được.
- hàn xong không bị vặn xoắn.
Nếu lỡ bị thì đền cả phôi. Nếu vậy thì niềm tin thành công sẽ rất mảnh liệt.

Nhiều vấn đề khó vì em muốn máy phải:
- nặng
- cứng vững
- chính xác.

Đó mới chỉ là phần khung. Chưa nói đến nặng sẽ phát sinh nhiều vấn đề khác. Và cũng chưa nói đến có hiệu quả hay không khi ta chưa hề đề cập đến một yếu tố rất quan trọng *spindle*.

----------

linhdt1121, Tạ Hoàng Bảo Việt

----------


## thuhanoi

QT: Nếu không phải nhà sản xuất chuyên nghiệp thì đừng nên nghĩ hy vọng sẽ bán được cái máy mình làm ra nghen em

----------

Tạ Hoàng Bảo Việt

----------


## Tạ Hoàng Bảo Việt

> Không!
> Em nói cứ như đang tưởng tượng và chưa bao giờ thấy hàn thật sự (chưa nói đến hàn đúng).
> Sắt mài còn chưa ăn thua, nói gì dũa vài mm?
> Nhưng chắc chắn mài có thể giải quyết vấn đề làm tinh, khử sai phần nào. Nhưng đúng tới mức nào thì không dám chắc. Khi em bảo với anh có thể mài nhôm sau khi đúc thì anh nghĩ.. em cũng chưa thật sự mài.
> 
> Với những gì anh đoán em biết về kết cấu. Cơ bản sẽ có niềm tin thành công nếu anh thợ hàn cho em thoả mãn.
> - hàn mà cong.
> - biến dạng không sửa được.
> - hàn xong không bị vặn xoắn.
> ...


Anh nói trúng tim đen e rồi  :Stick Out Tongue: . Còn về vụ spindle thì e tính cho ăn chậm chắc ổn anh ạ :Cool:

----------


## Tạ Hoàng Bảo Việt

> QT: Nếu không phải nhà sản xuất chuyên nghiệp thì đừng nên nghĩ hy vọng sẽ bán được cái máy mình làm ra nghen em


Do sản phẩm này e được hỗ trợ khá nhiều nên em sẽ không bán anh ạ

----------


## linhdt1121

> Không!
> Em nói cứ như đang tưởng tượng và chưa bao giờ thấy hàn thật sự (chưa nói đến hàn đúng).
> Sắt mài còn chưa ăn thua, nói gì dũa vài mm?
> Nhưng chắc chắn mài có thể giải quyết vấn đề làm tinh, khử sai phần nào. Nhưng đúng tới mức nào thì không dám chắc. Khi em bảo với anh có thể mài nhôm sau khi đúc thì anh nghĩ.. em cũng chưa thật sự mài.
> 
> Với những gì anh đoán em biết về kết cấu. Cơ bản sẽ có niềm tin thành công nếu anh thợ hàn cho em thoả mãn.
> - hàn mà cong.
> - biến dạng không sửa được.
> - hàn xong không bị vặn xoắn.
> ...


em thì thấy bạn trẻ này có vẻ quá tự tin.
@ Việt: theo những gì mình biết thì làm 1 cái máy "cnc" thì rất dễ, thậm chí cái clip đầu tiên mình xem đc nó chỉ làm bằng ống nước, nhưng làm 1 cái máy cnc chạy ổn là khá khó, để làm 1 cái chạy tốt thì cực khó.
bạn nên ngồi lại và tổng kết lại nhu cầu thật cụ thể, ko quá tham lam nhé. cứ thế này chắc hè năm sau cũng chưa xong đâu

----------

Tạ Hoàng Bảo Việt

----------


## Tạ Hoàng Bảo Việt

> em thì thấy bạn trẻ này có vẻ quá tự tin.
> @ Việt: theo những gì mình biết thì làm 1 cái máy "cnc" thì rất dễ, thậm chí cái clip đầu tiên mình xem đc nó chỉ làm bằng ống nước, nhưng làm 1 cái máy cnc chạy ổn là khá khó, để làm 1 cái chạy tốt thì cực khó.
> bạn nên ngồi lại và tổng kết lại nhu cầu thật cụ thể, ko quá tham lam nhé. cứ thế này chắc hè năm sau cũng chưa xong đâu


"Để làm máy cnc không khó nhưng để nó không là mô hình mới khó" Đúng không anh. E tính sau này còn nâng spindle lên sẽ làm khung máy chắc 1 chút để tiện cho sau này ^^

----------


## iamnot.romeo

Kinh nghiệm của mình, hàn cái khung 60x90 từ vài nằm trước, dù đã cố gắng làm đồ gá vuông góc và đồng phẳng nhưng nó cũng vênh vênh, từ lần đó là rút ra, nếu khung hàn thì phải gia công lại 2 chỗ đặt ray, cách thứ 2 là bắt ốc lắp ghép + với cữ canh chỉnh độ cao, độ song song, độ đồng phẳng.
P/S: cái khung lúc đó hàn xong ko có tiền gia công nên bán ve chai, đóng dự án luôn.

----------

Tạ Hoàng Bảo Việt

----------


## Tạ Hoàng Bảo Việt

> Kinh nghiệm của mình, hàn cái khung 60x90 từ vài nằm trước, dù đã cố gắng làm đồ gá vuông góc và đồng phẳng nhưng nó cũng vênh vênh, từ lần đó là rút ra, nếu khung hàn thì phải gia công lại 2 chỗ đặt ray, cách thứ 2 là bắt ốc lắp ghép + với cữ canh chỉnh độ cao, độ song song, độ đồng phẳng.
> P/S: cái khung lúc đó hàn xong ko có tiền gia công nên bán ve chai, đóng dự án luôn.


Chả nhẽ e lại quay lại với con đường nhôm định hình kết hợp với nhôm tấm

----------


## nhatson

> Chả nhẽ e lại quay lại với con đường nhôm định hình kết hợp với nhôm tấm


giá trị nhất và khó nhất là khung sườn máy, việc đơn giản nhất đề làm ra nó cần có nhiều trang tbị + kinh nghiệm gia công
tk nào đòi hỏi ít trang tbị và kinh nghiệm thì chiến thôi

b.r

----------

duannguyen cnc Gỗ, Tạ Hoàng Bảo Việt

----------


## Tạ Hoàng Bảo Việt

> giá trị nhất và khó nhất là khung sườn máy, việc đơn giản nhất đề làm ra nó cần có nhiều trang tbị + kinh nghiệm gia công
> tk nào đòi hỏi ít trang tbị và kinh nghiệm thì chiến thôi
> 
> b.r


Ở xưởng của anh thợ e quen thì có khoan bàn, cưa đĩa bản to, máy hàn tig, hàn hồ quang biến áp thường, máy cắt cầm tay,... Kinh nghiệm thì e làm đến đâu đăng lên đây đến đấy mong các bác giúp đỡ ạ  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## duannguyen cnc Gỗ

> Ở xưởng của anh thợ e quen thì có khoan bàn, cưa đĩa bản to, máy hàn tig, hàn hồ quang biến áp thường, máy cắt cầm tay,... Kinh nghiệm thì e làm đến đâu đăng lên đây đến đấy mong các bác giúp đỡ ạ


Anh cũng là tay mơ gà mờ thôi, anh nghĩ em nên chọn chính xác 1 mẫu , các nhà tài trợ mới chốt hàng trao tặng , rồi mới tư vấn làm ! Em mong ước trải nghiệm cao quá mà kinh nghiệm, hiểu biết+ tay nghề và tiền còn yếu thì không có sản phẩm tốt đâu.
Quan trọng nhất anh thấy bài của em đang chìm, mấy anh ấy nản với em rùi đó ! Đừng miên man nữa !

----------

Tạ Hoàng Bảo Việt

----------


## Tạ Hoàng Bảo Việt

> Anh cũng là tay mơ gà mờ thôi, anh nghĩ em nên chọn chính xác 1 mẫu , các nhà tài trợ mới chốt hàng trao tặng , rồi mới tư vấn làm ! Em mong ước trải nghiệm cao quá mà kinh nghiệm, hiểu biết+ tay nghề và tiền còn yếu thì không có sản phẩm tốt đâu.
> Quan trọng nhất anh thấy bài của em đang chìm, mấy anh ấy nản với em rùi đó ! Đừng miên man nữa !


Sau vụ hum trước lên vtv2 thì e đã được 1 nhà tại trợ liên hệ, khả năng tài chính sẽ cao hơn chút ^^

----------


## solero

Máy móc tới đâu rồi ku em?





> Chả nhẽ e lại quay lại với con đường nhôm định hình kết hợp với nhôm tấm


Anh Giang (VietnamCNC) vẫn đang sản xuất máy bằng nhôm định hình + nhôm tấm đó em, máy vẫn xuất đều là câu trả lời của khách hàng về chất lượng máy.

----------

Tạ Hoàng Bảo Việt

----------


## Tạ Hoàng Bảo Việt

> Máy móc tới đâu rồi ku em?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Anh Giang (VietnamCNC) vẫn đang sản xuất máy bằng nhôm định hình + nhôm tấm đó em, máy vẫn xuất đều là câu trả lời của khách hàng về chất lượng máy.


Hum qua e vừa xuống tỉnh lĩnh thưởng được chút đỉnh đại ca ạ, à mà đại ca cho e hỏi cái đầu ren ở spindle có sợ bị cháy ren khi vặn quá tay k ạ ?_?

----------


## solero

> Hum qua e vừa xuống tỉnh lĩnh thưởng được chút đỉnh đại ca ạ, à mà đại ca cho e hỏi cái đầu ren ở spindle có sợ bị cháy ren khi vặn quá tay k ạ ?_?


ER11 có thể bị còn ER16 thì ít và ER20 thì chắc không bị.

----------

Tạ Hoàng Bảo Việt

----------


## Tạ Hoàng Bảo Việt

> ER11 có thể bị còn ER16 thì ít và ER20 thì chắc không bị.


Cảm ơn a Kem :d 

E tạm thời hoãn dự án cnc vì thấy mình chưa đủ năng lực, xin lỗi vì đã làm mọi người thất vọng ạ, e chuyển sang làm in 3d vì thấy nò vừa sức hơn ạ :d
Đây là chủ đề mới của e, mong mọi người vào giúp sức ạ: http://forum.cncprovn.com/threads/86...4284#post84284

----------


## Tạ Hoàng Bảo Việt

Phiền bác AD closed topic hộ cháu ạ

----------


## Gamo

Ủa, thế lời hứa với các nhà tài trợ thì sao?

----------

Tạ Hoàng Bảo Việt

----------


## Tạ Hoàng Bảo Việt

> Ủa, thế lời hứa với các nhà tài trợ thì sao?


E xin phép được tạm hoãn để làm máy in 3d trước mà anh, tại e thẫy ở chỗ e chưa có chỗ nào có máy in 3d nên e tính  làm cái để kiếm lúa đã :d

----------

